# [Koboldquest] Delivering the box



## Krug (Nov 6, 2004)

As you recover from your battles and Lok-Nar shrugs off the effects of the poison, you go about the usual kobold duties while you await the rewards of the Queen.

One evening, as you are watching a game of spottle (dice game played with a frog that tends to chew the dice) you are called forth. With great anticipation you arrive in the royal chambers where greeting you is Eulas, one of the Queen's Eunuchs. Two Dweibold guards stand next to him with non-rusty Halberds at their side. Small lizards dart around pillows and blankets, while an open wine bottle is placed next to some fruits and cooked meat.

Eulas speaks, his body swaying as he does so, seemingly pleased at the sound of his own voice. "Well the Queen has heard about your beating the centipedesz and that nasty crawler thingie... and nobody dying! Besides those minersz, of course. The Queen has seen fit to reward you, pray her excellency, with an item from the main hoard. She is, as ever, generousz! Praise be to her and may she ascend soonz!"

The main hoard is the detritus and leftover from kobold raids, foolish adventurers and such. 
_[Choose an item up to 50 gp worth, or if you prefer, a single gem of worth 50 gp]_

He waits for your applause and thanks, smilng gleefully.

"Very good. Now the Queen has entrusted me to send yous on a mission of great importance to her, and thus to all of usz!" The eunuch fumbles amongst his rich red robes. He takes out a small box. "This is to be delivered to the human Gendrew, who has a farm not far from here, about two daysz journey by foot over land. Within the box are instructions for him. You are to bring back that which he gives you. Isz that clear and simple enough?"

"The alternative isz blind cave fish hunting."


----------



## Diirk (Nov 6, 2004)

_I wonder if there's any future in fishing,_ Miki wonders.

"Humans are known for being tricksy and devious. Such a... dangerous... mission surely stands a better chance of success if we're better equipped?" Miki asked hopefully. "Not that I ask of any personal desire of course. But it would allow me to serve her Queenliness better, you see."

Shame had no place in business negotiations, after all.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 6, 2004)

Zort states simply, *"I don't like fish."*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 6, 2004)

Quietly and carefully, Taden speaks up, "Um...fish be nice. And um...um...humans be up in grass right?" he shuddered slightly at the thought.


----------



## Krug (Nov 6, 2004)

_OOC: Note that you're not speaking to the Queen, but her underling, Eulas the Eunuch.  _


----------



## Diirk (Nov 6, 2004)

OOC: Oops, fixed it. Sorry, misread


----------



## Krug (Nov 6, 2004)

Serk considers briefly. "But fishing is... safe. Well except for that time with the giant gar that ate all of Hatching #142..."


----------



## The Baron (Nov 7, 2004)

"We'll deliver this little box to the Queen's human friend."   He speaks with obvious disgust when the word "human" comes up.

"Of course we expect to be well compensated when we return successful... and alive."

(OOC: taking a potion of Cure Light Wounds)


----------



## Krug (Nov 7, 2004)

"You already have weaponsz and items of good quality," Eulas continues. "Most of your fellow koboldz, sadly to say, have to contend with rusty bladesz, hammers that break or swordsz that crack like porcerlain. The Queen has already granted much favoursz on you." The eunuch continues, his voice sweet and effeminiate. His tongue slips out periodically and lick at his thick, coloured lips as he walks around.

_For delivery: Zort, Kadan, Miki
For fishy-wishy: Serk, Taden
Waiting for the Dweibolds to vote... _


----------



## Diirk (Nov 7, 2004)

_One day,_ Miki thought, _People won't be so quick to dismiss me offhand. One day, I will have true power. Still, it was worth a try._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

*Lok-Nar's attention is rivited by a large yellow gem that is quite shiny.  Snatching it up in thier claws, they examine it greedily.  Then they get into an argument over who gets to wear it on their helmet.  Eventually they come to the conclusion that they will trade off wearing it.  Jerking their attention back to Eulas, they listen to their options.*

"We go to the human!  Anything be better than grubbing for fish..." Nar says quickly.  Lok nods vigorously.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Seeing Lok-Nar snatch up a gem, right head nods to left head and then they begin to search, eventually snatching up a reddish hued gemstone.  They tuck it happily together into a pouch.

"The surface?" right head says to left head.  Left head nods.  They agree whole-heartedly to a trip to the surface, something most kobolds would shy away from.  "To the surface!" they say in unison, perhaps they hope it'll count as two votes.

almost missed the new thread


----------



## Krug (Nov 7, 2004)

Eulas becomes excited that the group hasnt' chosen fishing. His tongue starts to emerge even more. "Good! Good! We willz make arrangements. You set off tomorrow morning. And now... the box. Who willz carry it? The fellow must be trusztworthy! Be warned! Anyone other than Gandrew opening it will die a horrible death!" He hands over the ornate wooden box, which is about the size of a kobold head, as well as what looks like a map.

_Those of you who haven't chosen their items from the hoard should do so.._


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Right head says "I'll watch the box, I'm not interested in anything that would interest a human anyways!"  Left head says, "I'll make sure no one else gets their hands on it either, plus it's too big for the smaller ones, might weigh them down."

Nah'l takes the box and stowes it away.


----------



## Krug (Nov 7, 2004)

Nah'l takes the box before anyone can respond, as well as the proffered map. Eulas nods, pleased with himself. "Good! Back to the barrackz with you! I will wait for you at the cave mouth! And do not say the Queen is not generous. All of you will have an exztra serving of fungi-bread to bring with you on your journey!"

The map is rather vague, showing just a cave mouth near one corner, and an X with the words 'GANDREW' in large font in the other corner, above what looks like a human abode, those 'buildings' that they stay in.

*Zort:*


Spoiler



As the box is passed to Nah'l, you hear the familiar tinkling of coin on coin.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

*Lok licks his lips at the mention of fungi-bread while Nar shudders.*

"You're eating it, I hate that stuff," Nar says irritably.  Lok simply grins and nods.


----------



## The Baron (Nov 8, 2004)

Kadan snatches the map and looks it over.

"So we get outside, go in that direction," Kadan points in the same direction as the X, seemingly oblivious to the concept of orientation, "Then we find the X building, drop off the box, and head back for more rewards.  Easy enough.  Let's get going."

Kadan takes a few eager steps and then stops abruptly.

"Which way is out again?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

"That way. That way," Lok-Nar's heads speak simultaneously, their arms pointing in opposite directions.  Lok and Nar look at each other with narrowed eyes, and then look in opposite directions with sniffs of irritation.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 8, 2004)

Miki rolls his eyes. "If we had to rely on any of you lot for directions we'd wind up getting our brains sucked out by illithids. Luckily at least one of us has a modicum of direction sense, give the map to Serk."

Trying to think of something he needs, Miki comes to the conclusion that wealth is always a good thing and snatches up a gem greedily.


----------



## Krug (Nov 8, 2004)

"Me?" says Serk. "But I'm only familiar with anything above ground.. I haven't even been outside!" Nonetheless, she takes the map, scratching her head. Serk takes what appears to be a potion as well. 

Target seems happy at the prospect of venturing into the wilderness again, no matter what his kobold companion's thinking.

"Good. Be on your way. A guide will bring you to the tunnel that leadsz out in a few hoursz time," says Eulas, as he dismisses the lot of you. "Oh yes. Gandrew will also be giving a few items to you. Please return with it IMMEDIATELY." He concludes and dismisses you. A spidery set of veil closes over him and the chamber is filled with the thick smell of burning lotus incense.

_Yet to take items are Taden and Zort.
Kadan, if you want to take up a familiar let me know._


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 8, 2004)

Zort picks out a gem and uses it to scratch his head.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 8, 2004)

After picking out a small gem that Taden deems 'anti-green', he turns to follow the others with a slight whimper in his voice. Quietly, he managed to grumble under his breath, "No like this...it all nice and safes down here."

Target, happily leading Taden, turned his head and made a noise that likely was along the lines of an insult. Or at least a comment about cowardice.


----------



## Krug (Nov 8, 2004)

You gather your belongings for the road ahead. _If you don't have rations, you can acquire up to 5 days worth free of charge (though it's spare rock lizard internals and mouldy fungi bread), as well as a full waterskin._

The next morning you are met by Kalthus. The wordless kobold guides you to the tunnel that leads out. As you pass by other kobolds toiling away, they glance at you and wonder whether you all are lucky or unlucky. They whisper amongst themselves as you make your way to THE EXIT.

Yes, the EXIT to the world outside, that almost mythical place. Kalthus brings you to the door and unbars it. The door open and the first rays of the sun rest upon your face. Serk gasps. You step out, shielding your eyes. Kalthus points to a well-concealed lever at one side and pulls it. You hear a ring far back in the tunnel somewhere. Without a word, he then closes the door (after shoving the rather uncooperative Taden through).

You're out in what appears to be a forest. And yes, it's full of green, and those things called trees you were warned about.There's no clear path on the ground and the lever to ring the bell is very well-concealed. Birds chirp amongst the trees, wondering about this band of newcomers just arrived in their forest.

Serk flips the map around and around, trying to get her bearings. Finally, she says, "I t-t-think it's this w-way,"  pointing ahead.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 9, 2004)

Zort shades his eyes from the sun and looks around for any danger.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*Lok-Nar looks about in wonder, Nar looking particularly dapper with the yellow gem strapped to his helmet with a piece of lizard skin.  Shrugging, they go to take the lead, prepared to slay any centipedes that dare show their ugly legs.*


----------



## Diirk (Nov 9, 2004)

Miki tries to keep in the shade as much as possible, wincing whenever he's forced to leave at the brightness of the light. He sighs.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2004)

Right head and left head actually take a giant refreshing breath, this outdoor air thing sure is dandy, and start moving along.


----------



## The Baron (Nov 9, 2004)

Kadan squints and twists his head to talk to... a dark patch on his robe?

"Yes, it is bright out here, isn't it?"

The dark patch responds with a feeble squeek.


----------



## Krug (Nov 9, 2004)

Target growls at whatever creature is squeaking in Kadan's robes, though the badger is glad to be in the open air.

The morning is misty as you follow Serk, who keeps flipping the map around. Soon the sun comes out even stronger, and your kobold eyes are occasionally dazzled by the light streaming in through the high trees. You have made decent passage for about three hours, though getting covered in green foliage and you make your way through the dense forest, getting used to this new terrain. You look back at the hills where the passage was, though you're now not entirely sure you can trace it.

_Spellcasters: If you wish to change your spells, you should do so by now.
I'm assuming the same marching order as before, with Serk in front._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 9, 2004)

Taden manages a few whimpering noises but after seeing that it will be impossible to get back, and not wanting to be all along(as Target is happily following the group), the Kobold makes another whimper and does his best to keep up...mumbling about traitorous badgers all the while.

((Keeping the same spells.))


----------



## Krug (Nov 9, 2004)

As you continue on your way, the woods start to lighten slightly. The ground beneath seems rather soft and slightly swampy. 

*Miki, Nah'l, Taden, Zort*: 



Spoiler



You notice something stirring in the bushes in front of you, about 40' away.


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2004)

_El bumpus_


----------



## Diirk (Nov 10, 2004)

Miki motions the party to stop and then draws his bow and moves to the slide slightly so he has a clear line of sight to the bush. He nocks an arrow and waits, ready to fire instantly if threatened.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

*Lok-Nar looks at Miki curiously, then realizes that there's something to fight in that bush.  Taking their loaded hand cannon off his back, they point it at the the bush.*

"What is it?" Lok demands.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 10, 2004)

"I don't know", answers Miki. "You should go check, I'll cover you from here."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 10, 2004)

In a quiet, beyond terrified voice, Taden pointed, "Somthing moves the big green thingy..." somehow, he'd also managed to get his bow out, hands shaking the whole while.


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2004)

As Miki points it out, the others look closer, being careful not to move too much. Serk, the unobservant, squints. Trying to hide in the foliage is the biggest darnest toad you've ever seen, larger than a kobold and about the size of the Dweibolds. It appears to be waiting. You realise that there's a companion next to it, about 15' away. 

"I think they're waiting... for us" whispers Serk, stating the painfully obvious. "Don't move too much," her voice a whimper.

The toads don't seem to know that they've been detected yet. 

_There's plenty of bushes and trees around to seek cover behind around you, and the toads are presently considered to be behind moderate cover._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

"Ha!  Dinner!" Lok says cheerfully, if quietly.  "Come on, let's get them while we have the drop on them!" Nar murmurs.  Lok-Nar creeps forward a bit, and then lets the first toad have a snack of lead and gunpowder.

OOC - Move forward 20 feet and fire at T1.


----------



## The Baron (Nov 10, 2004)

Kadan wastes no time after his hungry companion makes the first move.  He sneaks up behind Lok-Nar, crossbow aimed at the nearest toad.

He whispers, "I've heard frog legs are tasty.  Bigger frog equals bigger tasty, no?"

(OOC: Sneak forward and fire crossbow - if for some reason the toad gets within 25', I blast it with a ray of enfeeblement)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

Nah'l moves up beside Lok-Nar and hefts a javelin, hurling it at the closest toad that's still kicking.









*OOC:*


Javelin +3 (-whatever range penalties), (1d6+4, 20/x2, range 30)


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 10, 2004)

Zort moves forward to K4 waiting to see if the frogs do anything. (spear is out)


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2004)

*Surprise round*

You surprise the toads in front of you.

(Toads, not frogs. There's a difference.  )

_Initiative order: Zort, Kadan, Serk, Nah'l, Taden (and Target), Lok-Nar, Miki_

Zort moves forward carefully, which doesn't trigger anything from the gigantic beasts. Kadan fires his crossbow at the toad, but the shaft slams into the side of the tree. Serk similarly, shaking, fires her bow but the arrow flies 20' away from the target. Nah'ls throw, however, is right on target, piercing the creature's hide. It gives a large _URPING_ noise.

_Waiting for Taden's and Miki's move._


----------



## Diirk (Nov 11, 2004)

(er thats weird I swear I replied before

Move to K3 and shoot at T1 tho)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2004)

Taden was too afraid to make any noise or panic anymore. So, he aimed his bow, doing his best to keep his eyes open no matter what, and let loose an arrow. At least the sound of the arrow was almost like his whimper.

((Shooting at T1...Target will stay close for now.))


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2004)

Taden's shot goes wide, ending up near Serk's misplaced shot. Lak-Nor fires his shot that resounds through the whole forest, sending birds flying up and a smell of sulphur, as well as spraying black powder all over the Dweibold. However, the shot emerging from the hand cannon merely decapitated a tree but missed the toad completely. Miki's shot hits a branch right in front of the toad, a near-miss. The branch bounces back and forth in protest.

*End Surprise round*

*Begin Round 1*

_Initiative order: Zort, Kadan, Toads, Serk, Nah'l, Taden (and Target), Lok-Nar, Miki_


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 11, 2004)

Zort moves forward cautiously, not knowing what to make of the _toads_. ;-)

OOC - moves to O3 with spear pointing at toad #2.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 11, 2004)

"Damned branches," grumbles Miki. "Well they can't hide in there forever."

(OOC: if T2 moves within melee range of me I'll drop my bow, draw my sword and attack it. Otherwise I'll shoot at it and then stow my bow.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2004)

"Ha!  I got that tree good!" Lok says proudly.  Nar dope slaps him upside the head, and pulls out the flail.  "We're killing _toads_, dolt!" Nar snarls.  "Oh.  Right.  Charge!" Lok says enthusiastically.

[OOC - Drop gun, grap flail, charge toad 1.]


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 11, 2004)

*Nah'l (14/14hp, AC 15 [17 -2 charge])*

Nah'l grins, his well placed javelin doing a bit of the trick, he then swings his two-handed warhammer into his hands as he charges it, figuring a flat toad is a dead toad.









*OOC:*


Charge T1, Power Attack for 2, Two-handed Warhammer +5 (2d6+10, 20/x3)


----------



## The Baron (Nov 11, 2004)

"Dragon's poop!"  

Kadan's curse seems to surprise (and confuse) even himself, but he quickly regains his composure.  He becomes dead calm, completely focused at what's coming.

(OOC: Ready an Action - Cast Ray of Enfeeblement at the first toad to come within 25' - +3 ranged touch attack, Save vs. DC 15)


----------



## Diirk (Nov 11, 2004)

(OOC: Ray of Enfeeblement has no saving throw   )


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2004)

Zort moves forward, his spear readied. Kadan delays to cast his spell. 

The two Toads leap through the foliage, charging at you. T1 extends a sticky tongue at Nah'l but it misses, and Zort adeptly dodges T2's sticky tongue. Behind you though, you hear the crushing of foliage. Another toad (T3) is charging towards you, possibly summoned by the noise or the thought of a meal, bounding towards Taden. 

Serk fires another arrow at T1, and the shaft bites into the flesh of the toad, just below the left eye. Serk has a self-satisfied smile on her face, but it's hardly enough to down the beast. Nah'l steps forward, raising his warhammer into the air. It comes down with a thundering sound, and smashes the toad right between the eyes, destroying some of the warts and the bone structure underneath. 

Kadan casts his spell and a green ray shoots out from his fingers. However, the curse didn't quite help. The ray hits a pinecone which now has a nice green glow around it. 

Zort, has his spear set against the oncoming Toad and pierces the underside of the creature, splashing the kobold with the cold blood of the creature.
_Forgot about the AC penalty for charging creatures so changed from a miss to a hit._

_Waiting for Taden.

T1 (severely wounded) is at N7, T2 (mildly injured) is at P3, T3 (undamaged) is at A4.
_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 12, 2004)

Taden was first aiming at the same toad, conserving his fear which then exploded in a panicked scream when the third toad appeared. He moved slightly, aimed agian, and let loose an arrow at it. As he did so, he kicked at Target to go kill things.

((Shooting at T3...Target going after T1 if possible.))


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 12, 2004)

(On his turn) Zort stabs at the toad in front of him, hoping to keep that nasty tongue off of himself.

(+2 attack, 1d6+1, 20/x3)


----------



## Krug (Nov 12, 2004)

*[Continuing round 1]*

Taden was first aiming at the same toad, conserving his fear which then exploded in a panicked scream when the third toad appeared. He moved slightly, aimed again, and let loose an arrow at it. As he did so, he kicked at Target to go kill things.

The arrow flew towards the toad but fell far short.

Target, unable to reach the injured toad, decides to stay and help his master. Lok-Nar charges forward, drawing out his flail and swinging at the injured toad, but the blow misses completely, almost taking off one of Nah'ls heads. 

Miki runs forward to help Zort, and his blade bites into the toad's flesh, slashing some wartjuice out on to the ground.

*End Round 1*

*Begin Round 2*

Zort stabs ahead of him, and the distracted toad doesn't see the blow coming. His spear rips into the flesh of the creature, and it looks quite badly injured. 

_Note: Target is at G5 right now. Forgot to place him on the map but have just done so in my source file._


----------



## Diirk (Nov 12, 2004)

Readying his bow hoping for a clear shot, Miki suddenly realises another toad has appeared behind them. Soon after this he also realises that Taden is standing all by himself between the toad and the group, making him a very appetizing looking meal.

This presented him with a quandary. On the one hand, this was Taden's problem, not his. On the other hand, if he just let Taden get eaten he'd probably get yelled at later. Decisions, decisions.

Miki sighed and took careful aim.

(OOC: changing previous stated action to shoot at T3, then move to E4, dropping bow and drawing sword as I move)


----------



## Krug (Nov 12, 2004)

_Oops. Have processed your move Miki. Loooks like poor Taden will have to contend with the Toadie himself for now._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

*Lok-Nar moves around the toad, and tries to swing at the critter again, hopefully not hitting Nah'l.*

"Harder, hit it harder!" Nar snaps at Lok.  "I'm _trying!_" Lok howls, as they swing the flail down on the toad again.

[OOC - moving to flank with Nah'l, hitting toad 1 again.]


----------



## Diirk (Nov 12, 2004)

Looking around Miki realises that in his eagerness to overwhelm the toads before they could pose any serious threat, he's left Taden defenseless in the back. While this is really no skin off his nose, he was meant to be guarding the back and he didn't really want to get yelled at later...

(OOC: lol I guess I was a minute too slow  Miki continues to press the attack on T2 this round, then he'll move to I3 whether its still alive or not)


----------



## The Baron (Nov 12, 2004)

Kadan, seeing that the other two toads are occupied, turns his attention to the newcomer.

"Let's see if my aim's a little better on you, sneaky one."

Kadan rushes forward bravely (or foolishly), speaking loudly in an arcane tongue.

(OOC: Move to F4, fire a Ray of Enfeeblement at T3)


----------



## Krug (Nov 12, 2004)

_Duplicate post_


----------



## Krug (Nov 12, 2004)

*Continuing Round 2*

Kadan's aim is true this time, as the ray strikes the toad right between the eyes. The creature sags from the hit. 

The toad in front of Nah'l tries to bite down on the Dweibold, and manages to clam its jaws around his thigh. _Nah'l takes 4 points of damage_. The Dweibold manages to shake off the effects the creature's venom though.

The second toad presses its attack on Zort, and it too scores a hit. _Zort takes 3 points of damage_. Blame it on Kobold resilience or the fact that they're reptiles, but the toad venom fails to take hold. However, the toad starts to hold on to the kobold and swallow the rogue down, but Zort manages to avoid being toadfood for now, as he grasps onto a nearby branch and pulls himself away.

_This is an Improved Grab and does not provoke an AoO_.

Despite, Kadan's spell, the third toad rampages through the bushes intent on attacking the druid. Its sloppy tongue shoots out and encircles the kobold, pulling him towards the Toad. However, Taden doesn't manage to break the toad's tongue and is pulled towards the amphibian! The creature clamps over the druid and holds him. Half of Taden's body is now inside the toad with his legs sticking out behind. Target's eyes appear to be rolling at his master's latest predicament.

The panicked Serk fires an arrow at the third toad, and the arrow just grazes the creature. 

_T3 is now at D7. Waiting for Nah'l. 

Note the actions allowed while grappling.

I'm assuming Target will try to bite T3 as its action._


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

*Nah'l (12/16hp, AC 15 [17-2 raging])*

Right head growls while left head gnashes its teeth, with a burst of fury Nah'l savagely tries to flatten the toad with his hammer.









*OOC:*


Raging: Str 22, Con 18; Power Attack 2; Two-Handed Warhammer +5 (2d6+13, 20/x3); if flanking with Lok-Nar, he'll drop two more points into power attack, ups damage to 2d6+17


----------



## Krug (Nov 12, 2004)

*Continuing round 2*

Nah'l's blow pulverizes the head of the toad and it is crushed, its long tongue still half extended, its eyeballs ready to pop up.

_Taden's move.
Toad 1 is dead. Lok-Nar will have to redo his move. _


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

*Nah'l (12/16hp, ac 13 [17-2 raging -2 charging])*

Nah'l will then proceed to charge the closest toad not eating a kobold with his warhammer, finding that flattening them seems to work the best.









*OOC:*


Figure I'll get this done since I'll be gone for the weekend; Charge; Two-Handed Warhammer +5 (2d6+17, 20/x3), if he can flank with the charge he'll do so, but keep that additional +2 to hit


----------



## Krug (Nov 12, 2004)

_Got it. Have a good trip. _


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 12, 2004)

Taden did the only sensible thing one could do while being eaten. He screamed. The screaming was directed at Target for not doing anything and not having killed the evil big toad thing yet. Struggling, Taden then did his best to climb out and move closer to the others so they could kill the thing easier.

((...wish I had a light weapon. Just moving towards the group[at half speed according to what I can do.]))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

*Seeing the first toad dead, Lok-Nar frowns, and then charges over to the other toad, trying to squish _that_ one.*

OOC - Charging toad 2


----------



## Krug (Nov 12, 2004)

*Continuing Round 2*

Taden tries to break free from the toad's grasp, but to no avail. His screams and curses are drowned out. It's hard to get heard when half your body is inside a toad's body.

Flying into a rage, Target darts over and slashes at the hide of the toad, inflicting a bit of damage. 

Lok-Nar charges the Toad near Miki and Zort, and the flail comes down hard upon the hide of the creature. It now appears to be on his last legs. Miki tries to slash the toad but his blow misses. He then moves away, triggering an AoO from the toad. The creature bites into the Hexblade's flesh. _4 points of damage_ The toad's poison does not manage to damage the kobold and it fails to grapple him as he slips away. 

*End of Round 2*

*Beginning of Round 3*

_Initiative order: Zort, Kadan, Toads, Serk, Nah'l, Taden (and Target), Lok-Nar, Miki

T1 is dead, T2 is severly injured, T3 is slightly wounded

Nah'l: 10/14, Miki: 7/11, Zort: 4/7, Taden (Grappled/In toad's mouth)_


----------



## Diirk (Nov 13, 2004)

_For some reason I'm reminded of the fact I didn't have lunch yet..._ Miki thought to himself and snickered. _Still, if we don't return with all our members I'll undoubtedly never hear the end of it from hatching #130... I can't stand them..._

(OOC: Charge at T3 if I still can at my initiative. Otherwise just move + attack it.+6 attack 17ac if charge, otherwise +4 attack 19ac)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 13, 2004)

"Squish it, squish it, squish it!" Lok cries gleesfully as Lok-Nar slams his flail down on the ugly toad again.

[OOC - If toad 2 dies before Lok-Nar can hit it, he charges toad 3 and attacks.]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 13, 2004)

"SQUISH THIS ONE!" Taden screamed at Lok-Nar, though he was glaring at the badger, "Bite harder! Kill it!"

At the same time, he continued his panicked thrashing, attempting a bite at the tongue holding him.

((Trying an unarmed attack...Taden's gonna die.))


----------



## Krug (Nov 13, 2004)

_A kobold isn't dead until... well he's dead. 

Waiting for Zort and Kadan..._


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 13, 2004)

Zort stabs at the nasty tongue-wielder in front of him and then moves a little - to give the bug guys room. (That's his story and he's sticking to it.)

OOC - +2 attack, 1d6+1, 20/x3, 5 foot move to N3


----------



## The Baron (Nov 13, 2004)

Seeing his companion being swallowed, Kadan pulls out his spear, lets out a scream, and charges the toad.

(OOC:  +1 for 1d6-1/x3 (+2 for partial charge) AC=12)


----------



## Krug (Nov 13, 2004)

Zort's blow fails to connect with the toad and he moves back after the blow. Kadan charges forward but the toad dodges his spear thrust. 

The second Toad turns to the Zweibold and tries to bite him. The Zweibold turns the blow again.

The toad with Taden in his mouth tries to pounce off and swallows the druid! Target gasps and strikes at the toad, tearing the creature's skin further. Kadan gets another spear thrust in but the blow misses totally. 

Serk's arrow flies over the escaping toad. "Catch that toad!" she screams at the top of her voice. 

Nah'l joins Lak-Nor and his flail comes down _*(CRITICAL! - 30 points damage)*_, smashing the beast into bits!

The furious Target charges forward and claws the toad again, refusing to let his master get carried away.

*Taden*: 



Spoiler



You're in the vile green stomach of the toad where the stench resembles a mix of rotting corpses and lizard vomit. The walls of the stomach try to crush you and the juices of the creature splash onto you, burning you with their acid. _You suffer 1 point of damage from the stomach trying to crush you and 2 points of damage as intestine juices try to digest you._ However, you have slightly more space to move as compared to being at the mouth and can take regular actions, though spellcasting would require a concentration check.

I'll wait for your move since you aren't at the mouth area now.



_T2 is dead and looks like it's been run over by a wagon, while T3 (moderately damaged) is making a break for it at J14, off the present map. 

Waiting for Taden's actions. Miki, if you wish to change your move, you may do so. _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 13, 2004)

"Ha!  We squished it!" Lok says proudly.  "One of them is getting away, fool!" Nar snaps.  "Oh.  Right.  Charge!" Lok says cheerfully, charging after the last toad, flail swinging over their heads.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 13, 2004)

Taden would have screamed again if it was possible to be heard. Since it wasn't, he did the next best thing. Got out his scimitar and attempted to gut the thing from the inside.

...if he lived, he'd scream later.

((Draw sword. Kill. I'm gonna diiiiie.))


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

*Continuing round 3*
*Taden*: 



Spoiler



Taden draws his scimitar in the limited space and starts slashing! The druid tears a sizeable hole in the toad's gut, not quite large enough to squeeze through yet.



Lok-Nar makes a double move, charging towards the escaping toad with his flail drawn, his armor clattering. Miki too races after the toad.

_Miki, Lok-Nar: I've placed you on the squares shown. Miki, your previous position is in green bold while Lok-Nar was at P4. If you want to move to another square instead of the one I've placed you in, let me know. _

*End Round 3

Begin Round 4*

The remaining toad appears to be weakening, its eyeballs bulging as it makes a desperate getaway.

Serk screams, "CATCH THAT TOAD! CATCH IT! *CATCH ITTTTTTTT!*"

_Initiative order: Zort, Kadan, Toad, Serk, Nah'l, Taden (and Target), Lok-Nar, Miki_


----------



## Diirk (Nov 14, 2004)

(OOC: Hmm.. can't really tell from that map if Serk is in the way of a charge to K13 or not.. if she isn't I'll charge there, if she is I'll double move to I14, zigzagging at the last to avoid AoO)

(Edit: Ok updated map makes it clearer.. I'll move to I14 tho)


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

Zort charges forward with his spear drawn, rushing past Serk. However, his spear smashes into a nearby tree trunk, resulting in a rain of pine nuts. The rogue draws out his spear, his feet continuing to pursue the runaway toad.

_Zort is now at J12._


----------



## The Baron (Nov 14, 2004)

Kadan manuevers to cut off the toad's escape, shaking his spear at the hopper.

"No, no, no!  This is all wrong!  We're supposed to eat _you_!"

(OOC: Double move to I14)


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

Kadan joins in the merry chase, running after the toad, crushing bushes and weeds as he pursues. 

The toad tries to make a break for it, hopping away madly. (AoO time!) Target's claw fails to hit it this time, and Zort's spear thrust is wide, but Miki's longsword slashes the back of the beast, opening a huge wound in it. Kadan, too, hits it with a weak spear thrust. The toad, still going forward in momentum, flops around in mid-air after Miki's blow, turning a somersault and falling on the ground, skidding and crashing, before hitting a tree trunk head on and sliding down slowly. 

Serk runs forward, her tongue flopping about. "YOU'VE CAUGHT IT!", saying the self-evident. "Uh... now how do we get Taden out?"

*Taden:*


Spoiler



You almost drop your scimitar and you are shaken about like a dice. You're not sure which way is up as you're flopped all over the place, before everything comes to a dead stop. The creature's stomach appears to be moving even less. _You took another 2 points damage from the creature's flopping around and the juices spraying onto you._



Target races forward and starts to dig at the toad, tearing out chunks of it. Nah'l runs over, impressed at his companions' ability to stop the toads. He takes out his scythe ready to cut the toad's belly open.


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

Suddenly, the toad tears open, and Taden emerges, scimitar in hand, covered all over with goo and bile. He looks blearly as he strides out. Target appears to be smiling in glee.

"OOOOH YUCKS!" says Serk, covering her nose.

*End of Combat*

_XP to be distributed in next move._


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

_Ok good battle. Everybody gets 420 XP, + 50 XP for braving the wilderness and have reached 2nd level, as you now have 1003 XP.

Please go to this thread to discuss. Don't forget to post your post-combat actions as well.
_


----------



## Diirk (Nov 14, 2004)

Miki backs up hurriedly.

"Ok, you are NOT coming anywhere near me til you find a pond or something to jump in Taden. And uh.. lets get out of here before we run into more of those things. Dinner is all well and good but I'm allergic to being the main course."


----------



## The Baron (Nov 14, 2004)

Kadan speaks to the dark patch on his robe.

"Yes... Drad, why don't check and see if there's anything interesting around here?  I think we might need to take a short break here for a while, and I don't want anything else sneaking up on us.  And don't go to far.  It is still bright out.  Oh, and try not to get eaten by anything."

The dark patch breaks off with a squeak, and a pair of black leathery wings quickly carry Drad the Bat off through the forest.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 14, 2004)

*Lok-Nar grins a bit and goes to slap Taden on the back in comraderie.*

"Good job," Lok says with a bloodthirsty grin.  Nar, on the other hand, is inspecting the frogs.  "They look plump and tasty.  Let's eat them for dinner!" Nar says, drawing his dagger to begin cutting out chunks of meat.

*Meat removal done and stored away, Lok-Nar will then reload his hand cannon, chuckling slightly at the tree they eviscerated.*


----------



## The Baron (Nov 14, 2004)

Kadan picks up his crossbow and reloads it.

"Perhaps you are right, Miki.  Should we move on, or do the injured ones feel we should rest for a moment?  And Taden, you do smell awful, but are you badly hurt at all?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2004)

For a long while, Taden just stood in stunned silence. Then, his usual panicked expression slowly returned, and he collapsed to his knees with Lok-Nar's slap. Still somehow managing to keep his grip on the scimitar, he slowly realized what had happened, "IT TRIED TO EAT ME!!! THE IS WHY WE NO GO OUTSIDE! I NOT TASTEY!" he grabbed his arm, shaking it, "NO MEAT AT ALL!!!"

Target had kept his distance, but the sight of the little Badger seemed to calm Taden into simple loud panting. It eventually devolved into whimpering as he stared at Lok-Nar attempting to eat part of what had tried to eat Taden. That could be him for all he knew about eating things! He did feel like he was missing a few parts of his shoulder...


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

Serk looks at the toad and doesn't find it too appetizing. The sun is coming out in full force now. 

"Perhaps we cook and... eat now? And hide from sun? Travel at night? And find maybe water source for Taden to... clean himself?"


----------



## Diirk (Nov 14, 2004)

Miki snickers a little. _All of the benefits of seeing someone getting eaten without any of the downsides of being scolded or taunted... life just doesn't get any better!_

He looks around for his bow and picks it up again, making sure its undamaged. Careful maintenance is important, after all !


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 14, 2004)

"Eat what tried to eat you, you'll feel better" Nar councils, handing Taden a chunk of toad.


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

_Note wound status: 

Nah'l: 10/14, Zort: 4/7, Miki: 7/11, Taden: 3/8, others uninjured

Let me know about your decision. The harshness of the light is affecting your eyes.
_

Kadan's bat returns and tells the sorceror that it didn't see anything around you approaching. You recover your dropped weapons and so on from the combat.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 14, 2004)

"Well its true, travelling at night would be alot easier on my eyes," Miki concedes. "Of course we'll have to mount a guard. We wouldn't want something..."

Miki eyes shift to Taden briefly before continuing.

"...big and green to eat us while we sleep after all! Perhaps a roster of chores is in order. Serk can cook, she seems to have more sense about food than the rest of you lot. We don't know where those things have been, how can you seriously consider eating them ?! Then Kadan can clean up after, and we can get some rest. Zort on first shift, Lok'Nar second, Nah'l third and Taden last. Two hour shifts each."

He pauses briefly.

"Well, I think thats jobs for everyone. Naturally I'm exempt, planning these things is hard work and I have many important things to think about."

_Like getting my hands on that box... I want to know whats in it, and all that guff about bad things happening if the wrong person opens it is an obvious bluff..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 14, 2004)

*Lok-Nar nods cheefully.  It all sounded quite reasonable to them.*

"Let's get that toad cooking, we're hungry!"


----------



## The Baron (Nov 14, 2004)

Kadan snickers at the cleaning duty assignment as Drar flutters back and crawls back into a hiding spot in the sorcerors robe.

"Cleaning... Why not?  I could do it quicker than most."

Kadan speaks a few words and a small orb of acid manifests in his hand.  He launches it at a small bug walking nearby and chuckles at it melts into oblivion with a hiss.

"I will also try to set up a few small traps tonight to warn against intruders.  Nothing too deadly, but I would still watch my step if I were you."


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 14, 2004)

Zort nods his head in between bouts of scratching. He wipes some of the toad saliva off of him with a leaf and asks, *Should we camp here? or look for defensive position?*


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

Serk comes back after a while, as the others devour the toad that she prepared a fire for. "I found a small cave that we could hide in not far from here. It's going to be cramped but... we should be used to it. And I've checked.. no c-centipedes.. or crawlies... and Taden won't mind sitting outside yah?"

Serk is all right with Miki's guard duty.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2004)

Taden glared, "I'm not sitting outsides! You not smell wonderful anyway! An its too bright out here anyways! And whyfor I always get last watch?!" suddenly, he shut up upon looking at Target. A grin grew on his face, "Um...neverminds. I at least takes last watch."

Target would have sighed if he could have.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 14, 2004)

Miki seems a tad surprised the others went along with his self-centric plan so easily. _Well, well... this isn't so bad at all._

"Very well, show us to this cave. I'll be glad to get out of all this horrible light, I can feel a headache coming on."


----------



## Krug (Nov 15, 2004)

Serk nods and signals all of you to follow. "It be good to get away from toad corpses... just in case anything comes to find out about noise from fight."

She leads you to a dark cave in a nearby hillside, about 200' away. After peering, she indicates that there's nothing inside. You make yourself cozy as the noonday sun pours down, with the guard duty as Miki has assigned.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 15, 2004)

Zort takes his assigned guard duty, plopping himself down by the cave entrance, and carefully peering out into the wilderness.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2004)

Right head glares are Miki's obvious disdain for taking part in protecting the group.  Left head seems to nod at right head but then pays more attention to the others.

Nah'l will crash in a corner of the cave until it is his watch, keeping the box snug securely under his garments.


----------



## Krug (Nov 15, 2004)

Your rest goes uninterrupted. The sun is almost down past the horizon when you finished your rest. Serk, who has some experience in healing, tries to help the wounded amongst you, though only Nah'l gains some benefit from her administrations. The rest are just grateful she didn't make the wounds worse.

During the rest, you have a collective vision or a many-headed dragon talking to you. When you wake up, you feel stronger, more blessed. But you wonder if it might be the toad meat that was giving you those visions. 

As you prepare to depart, Serk goes up to you. "Fellow hatchmates, I-I have an announcement to make. During our rest, Tyamat came to me. As you know, the priest amongst our hatchmate, Pl'al, perished a few weeks ago in that g-g-greatmole incident. The great Dragon-of-many-heads has told me to-to continue her work. This morning, I find myself capable of divine incarnations. I am now one who will serve Tyamat, as she believes in us! We are one of the blessed, and she is impressed with our slaying of t-t-the frogs, I mean, toads!

Now let me try this divine power..."

She reaches out and speaks some words. Nah'ls wounds start to close, though only slightly. Serk is greatly excited by this.

"Did you see that? Did you see that?? Isn't Tyamat the most divine? Taden, I can even use spell to wash you if you want!" She jumps all over in excitement. 

Target seems unimpressed, continuing to enjoy basking in the sun and enjoying the greenery. The smell from Taden appears to have decreased slightly.

_New hp values: The uninjured (and injured) are assumed to have gained 2 hp towards their new total. Nah'l had 4 HP healed because of Serk's successful healing administration, and 1 HP from a cure minor wounds spell.

Nah'l: 15/23, Zort: 6/12, Miki: 9/18, Taden: 5/13, Lok-Nar: 13/18, Kadan: 8/11

Taden: If you want to use your CLW before the rest, LMK, and on who. Remember to level up!

Serk is now a Rgr1/Pri1, and seems likely to sell you all manner of Tyamat trinkets once she gets the chance... _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 16, 2004)

"It is good.  Praise Tiamat," Nar says with ponderous piety.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

((Taden will use the CLW on Miki. I've gone ahead and added a couple new prepared spells from the level up, hope that's alright.))

Taden managed a smile at Serk's words, which suddenly grew at the comment of washing him. Nodding vigorously at this he smiled more noticeably, "Clean would be nice. Feel all sticky..."


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2004)

_Taden's CLW (cast before his rest) heals Miki 4 HP, so Miki is now 13/18._

Serk casts a spell and a gout of water splashes over Taden, washing off the slime and bile. Target nods (and smirks) approvingly.

"We should move now, yes?" says Serk, taking out the map, realising it's too dark to see. She then puts it down and says, "I think it's thataway."


----------



## Diirk (Nov 16, 2004)

Miki nods briefly at Taden, in the closest anyones ever seen him to gratitude.

"Very well, lets move out." Miki says and takes his place in the marching order.


----------



## The Baron (Nov 16, 2004)

Kadan seems to be struggling with a decision for a few minutes before he finally releases a short growl and a few sharp words:

"Fine!  I've got a potion.  It will heal one of you good.  One of you big ones should take it."

Kadan digs into his robe and holds out a small vial.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 16, 2004)

Zort, upset that he didn't get any healing, scratches his head and frowns.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 16, 2004)

*Lok-Nar happily snaps up Kadan's potion and drinks it down.*

"You know the best for the group," Lok says with a saucy grin.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

Taden had managed to calm down, the wash had done most of it. He was even brave...up until the point that Target had padded in with leaves attached to him. Taden knew that the badger did that on purpose. So, things were back to normal. The coward being driven crazy by the badger.

Carefully, Taden looked around, "It not so bad at night...green things look blacks. Blacks not so bad."


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2004)

The potion washes over Lok-Nar and he is now at full strength.
_Lok-Nar is now 18/18._

The group progresses in the darkness. Kadan's bat chitters along the way, happily grabbing some fruits along the path. You have moved for about four hours, making decent progress, before you come to a small clearing. 

In front of you you see an odd sight. A large furry creature, taller than a Dweibold, is lying on the ground. It has one foot caught inside a metallic jaw trap, the wound apparent. It sees you and growls sadly.

Serk says softly, "It's a bear... I think."

Pic of what the beastie looks like:


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

"Its um...big..." Taden mumbles to himself, eyeing around for an ambush. When he catches sight of the trap, he bites his lower lip(well, as best as a Kobold can) and looks down to Target. Sighing, he looks to the others, then back to the bear, "Fine..."

Carefully, and after a little encouragment from Target, Taden stepped forward and tried to not look tasty, "Um...if me lets you out of this...you no eats me...right?"

((Wild Empathy...please don't eat Taden...))


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2004)

The creature snarls at Taden angrily when he gets close.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

"Okay...you would eat me..." glad he kept his distance, Taden steps back again and gives the group a helpless look, though Target is doing his 'glare' again. Turning to the others, the Kobold shrugs, "I tried..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 16, 2004)

"That looks tasty," Lok comments, salivating.  "And already caught, so we don't have to work.  And I bet that fur is worth something.  And the trap too..." Nar comments, Lok-Nar's eyes gleaming at the torture potential of the jaw-trap.


----------



## Krug (Nov 17, 2004)

The bear struggles at the trap, which is hooked to a 10' long chain that's attached to a stake. It whines in sorrow and anger.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

"Come on, the bear's on a chain.  Let's just hit it from afar until it dies," Nar urges.  "It will be easy.  We won't get hurt," Lok points out, looking at Taden sideways.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 17, 2004)

"Do whatever you want with the stupid thing, just hurry up about it," Miki mutters. "Noone cares about some big, furry monster."


----------



## The Baron (Nov 17, 2004)

We should be careful.  Whoever set this not-so-clever little trap is probably still around here.

Kadan's glance darts over his surroundings but lingers every few moments on the trap.

That trap would me nice to have, however...

Kadan aim's his crossbow, waiting for someone else to take the first shot.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

*Lok-Nar shrugs, points his hand cannon at the bear, and fires.*


----------



## Krug (Nov 17, 2004)

_Waiting to see if Taden does anything..._


----------



## Krug (Nov 17, 2004)

_Waiting to see if Taden does anything..._


----------



## Krug (Nov 17, 2004)

_double post_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 17, 2004)

((If possible, Taden will try to stop Lok-Nar from shooting the bear...don't know if you want to do this with a grapple or what...))


----------



## Krug (Nov 18, 2004)

Lok-Nar raises his handcannon but Taden steps in front of him and manages to stop it firing. The bear looks on as it tugs at the trap and chain. Serk too prevents his companions from attacking as she approaches the trap. The bear allows her to approach the trap closer.

"Good beast. Good creature. Me not edible," she says. She looks at the trap. "I don't know how to remove it. Zort?" She looks at the rogue.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Lok-Nar shrugs again and holsters their. firearm.*

"Fine then, just hurry up and pry the trap open," Lok says impatiently, their stomach rumbling.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

Nah'l looks to the others, and he grins, perhaps his meager strength can bend the jaws open.  "I can give it a try," the two heads say in unison.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 18, 2004)

Miki starts tapping his foot impatiently, waiting for the others to be done wasting his time.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Lok-Nar sighs and goes over with Nah'l to pry open the trap.  They keep their flail in one hand, ready to brain the bear if it gets to biting.*


----------



## Krug (Nov 18, 2004)

The bear briefly screams at the approaching Dweibolds, but realises they are trying to pry the trap open. The four heads groan and grunt, and their combined strength eventually pries the trap far enough for the bear to get its paw out. Bleeding it staggers along and gives a roar, and continues to stumble along. The two Dweibolds let go of the trap and it snaps shut, letting out a loud clank in the process. You see that some of the jaws are quite rusty.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Lok-Nar goes and pries out the stake that was holding the trap to the ground, and begins to gather up the trap to take it with him.  Lok keeps an eye on the bear in case it decides to try to make a meal of them.*


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 18, 2004)

Zort yawns and awakes from his dozing.

(OOC - works hectic this week, sorry about that)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

Taden smiles at seeing the bear let out of the trap, but then notices the wound. Again, he bites his lower lip and looks to Target. The badger just looks back at him. Sighing, Taden just watches the bear go, not really wanting to get eaten again.

((Tempted to try a cure spell...if only it wasn't a Touch spell.))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

"Well?  You going to heal it or eat it or what?" Lok demands irritably.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

"Could just lets it go...?" Taden attempted, but discovered that Target was giving him one of those looks again. Grumbling about being eaten, the Kobold attempted to get close again.

((...alright, if the bear doesn't go crazy mad, try to Cure it...gonna get eaten...))


----------



## The Baron (Nov 18, 2004)

"This is ridiculous.  We worry about a stupid furry thing when we've got a mission for the queen!  Let's move while it's still dark out."

Kadan continues through the forest.  Drar squeaks in approval, fluttering around his master's head.


----------



## Krug (Nov 18, 2004)

Taden tries to soothe the bear and something in the bear recognises the druid as a guardian of nature (if not quite the green). Taden casts his spell and touches the bear for the briefest of moments, and the wound heals magically. The bear doesn't acknowledge much else, and ambles into the forest without a word of thanks.

Serk says "Well done Taden." Target seems to be grinning.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

Taden lets out a long, almost terrified sounding sigh of relief. Shivering, he managed a proud smile which fades when he hears Kadan, "You wants be mean to big things that eats us?! We be nice to them and they not eat me again! Besides...it all big and furry," he glances down to Taden, patting the little badger on the head, "Like big Target."

He, of course, does not realize the last thing he said could be taken any other way than he meant it.


----------



## Krug (Nov 19, 2004)

Lok-Nar takes the trap and follows after Kadan. Serk pats Taden's shoulder. "Good work," she says. 

The party leaves the clearing and continues on its way. 

*Taden:*


Spoiler



You get a sense of well-being after the encounter, that pretty much removes the stink from the previous morning's episode with the toads.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 19, 2004)

Miki pauses momentarily as something occurs to him. "Are you sure you're headed in the right direction Kadan?"


----------



## The Baron (Nov 19, 2004)

Kadan freezes at Miki's comment, looks around, and lets out a heavy sigh.

"Serk!"

He waits for Serk to get closer.

"Lead the way."


----------



## Krug (Nov 19, 2004)

Serk takes out the map but it's too dark to see. 

"Um... I-I think it's... this way," she says, signalling to some trees in front of you.

_All of you get 85 XP for the encounter. So it's not all about killing slimy stuff! _


----------



## Krug (Nov 19, 2004)

The trees gradually part as you follow Serk, not quite sure where exactly you're headed. Time passes beneath your trudging feet, and soon you are further away than you've ever been from your main hive-nest. 

"Are we ever going to be able to see home again?" Serk voices at one stage.

After about three more hours you break and camp for supper and the leftovers from the toad encounter. As you sit and eat, you suddenly hear something loud and brutish speaking behind you, about 40' away. 

"See... they're little dragon men!!" says one voice.

"Yes.. one.. two. three of us against one... two... three... two.. seven... wait did I lose count.. two.. ah darn it NOT TOO MANY of them... it will be easy battle! Easy battle!" says another.

"Ja!" says the first voice. "We will kill them, then bring corpses back and boil their blood... and put on our heads and make hair grow back ja?? Now Gruk get ready we sneak up to them..."

*Kadan, Zort, Taden*: 



Spoiler



You can see two large humanoid creatures, about 9' in height, crouching and trying to hide in the bushes. They appear to have huge greatclubs with them and are dressed in what look like animal skins.



_Though not shown on the map, there is plenty of cover around you. Bushes, shrubs, trees and so on._


----------



## Diirk (Nov 20, 2004)

_They said three of them, but I only heard two,_ Miki thought to himself. Ducking behind a bush, he peers around, trying to locate the third one.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2004)

*Lok-Nar grins and unholsters their hand cannon, their heads swinging left and right to try to locate their would-be killers.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 20, 2004)

Taden wondered where the third of the big, unable to count correctly Kobold-eaters were. However, feeling a bit more confident after the last encounter with the bear, he didn't panic. He did shiver slightly at the thought of being eaten again, but slowly reached for his bow, mumbling, "Me no want to be eaten again..."

((Ready action to shoot the bow if either of them moves close.))


----------



## The Baron (Nov 20, 2004)

Kadan whisper, "They're comin' to us and they're big - bigger than that furry thing we fought.  We small ones should hide and take cover.  Shoot 'em when they start moving closer and we get a clear shot.  After the first shot, I'll try to scare one of 'em off for a bit, buy us some time.  As for the third one... maybe they're just really dumb."

Kadan creeps off a little bit to the side, moving behind some undergrowth.  He aims his crossbow, waiting for the approach.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 21, 2004)

Zort takes out his crossbow this time after being slimed by the toad.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 21, 2004)

Nah'l puts a hand on a javelin and another on his warhammer, whatever his companions are reacting to, he might as well react likewise.


----------



## Krug (Nov 21, 2004)

Two large creatures 9 to 10' tall step out of the woods. One of them speaks "You kobolds go quietly with us, we don't kill you now! We might even keep some of you as pets.. or slaves when we need somone massage our toes!" 

The other one speaks. "Yah. Of course the rest we kill!" He taps his greatclub in his other hand, and tries to smile. You notice both the ogres have large bald spots on the top of their heads.

_The creatures look like these:





The two creatures step out and occupy the squares in front of them. However, they are 10' space creatures so occupy J4-5 and L4-5.

Got the pic from the SRD so they're a bit larger than I thought.. oh well._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2004)

*Lok-Nar points his hand cannon at the ugly thing and lets him have a mouthfull of lead.*

"No," Nar says calmly as the echoes fade.

OOC - I'm with 30 feet, so I get the use of the Point Blank Shot feat.


----------



## Krug (Nov 21, 2004)

_Into Combat:
Considered everyone to have delayed initiative until Lok-Nar's response.
Initiative: Lok-Nar, Miki, Taden, Zort, Ogres, Serk, Nah'l, Kadan

Nah'l: 15/23, Zort: 6/12, Miki: 13/18, Taden: 5/13, Lok-Nar: 18/18, Kadan: 8/11_

Lok-Nar fires his handcannon at the creatures, who are still grinning away, not recognising the odd looking weapon. The cannon fires with a loud roar, spewing a bullet towards the ogre, whose expression had suddenly changed. The bullet splats through the armor of the beast, almost pushing it back, creating a large wound as blood spatters. The creatures, realising that their prey is not that easy, begin to charge forward, their clubs raised. The forest floor shakes as they stamp forward, and you smell their stench.

"GRUK KILL!" the unwounded one shouts, swinging his club wildly about.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 22, 2004)

Looking at the behemoths, Miki shivered. Looking down at his longsword uneasily he instead drew his bow... getting in range of those big clubs looked like a bad idea to him ! Moving up a little for a clearer shot, he nocked an arrow and let loose at the already wounded one.

OOC: drawing bow as I move to m12, shooting at ogre in L3. Btw not trying to be nitpicky but didn't you post a couple of pages back that I had 13/18 hp?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2004)

*Nah'l (19/27hp, AC 15)*

Right head looks to left head and says "they're bigger than us..." to which left head gives a derisory look to right head and says "so?"  Nah'l then swings his hammer from his back, since these creatures will probably target him and Lok-Nar first, he might as well meet them head on, and charges them if they don't close first, if he can flank with an ally he will at any point.









*OOC:*


Rages, Str 22, Con 18; Warhammer +8 melee (2d6+9, 20/x3); if I flank or Charge, 2 points into power attack, damage becomes (2d6+13, 20/x3)


----------



## Krug (Nov 22, 2004)

_You're right Diirk I was looking at an old file. Have edited your HP to 13/18. Do let me know when I make mistakes like these._

Miki moves and lets his arrow fly, striking the Ogre in the shoulder as it charges forward. It screams in pain as well as surprise. It certainly was not expecting much of a struggle.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 22, 2004)

Taden shrieked. Not as much from the size of the creatures, but the sudden yelling about killing. Sure, it was expected...but it wasn't even a threat of EATING anymore! Now it was just plain kill! Glad he already had his bow out, Taden motioned for his badger to follow as he ran to the side and then let off an arrow.

((Moving to F13 and shooting arrow at V1. Target is just keeping with Taden for now.))


----------



## Krug (Nov 22, 2004)

Taden's arrow zips through the air and bounces off the hard natural skin of the Ogres. 

_Waiting for Zort. If you're busy you can leave multiple moves._


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 23, 2004)

Zort fires off his crossbow at the creature wounded by Lok-Nar.

(+5, 1d6, 19-20/x2)


----------



## Krug (Nov 23, 2004)

The bolt from Zort's crossbow flies wide of the Ogre.

The Ogres charge forward, the forest being trampled beneath their feet. Serk's teeth are chattering as she sees the huge greatclub raised over her and comes down on her. She is crushed by the blow and flattened into the earth, bleeding to death. 
_Serk is dying._ 

Lok-Nar just dodges the second Ogre's swing by the most minute of inches. The club smashes through branches as if they were twigs. 

"GRAK SMASHHHHHH!!!!" it (O2) yells.

The sight of Serk going down enrages the charging Nah'l, who runs into combat, delivering a pulverizing blow right into the chest of the second Ogre as the Zweibold shouts a warcry, smashing the Ogre's chest and hearing a ribcage crack. Gruk seems surprised at the intensity of the blow and spits out blood and collapses. He wanted to smash, not BE smashed. He falls on the floor, dying.

"GRAK!" shouts Gruk, continuing to press the attack. "I WILL KILL YOU ALL!"

_Gruk is now in front of Serk. Remember they have 10' reach. Waiting for Kadan._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

*Lok-Nar lets the hand cannon fall to the ground, and draws out their flail while running to the ogre that missed him.*

"Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!" Lok-Nar yells in unison as they try to crush the big oaf beneath their might flail.

OOC - Attacking remaining ogre.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 23, 2004)

Assuming it still survives, Zort will reload and fire his crossbow at the remaining Ogre. 

(+5, 1d6, 19-20/x2)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

Right head looks to Serk lying on the ground while left head shouts, "Taden, get yer coward-self over here!"  With that they turn on the second ogre and Nah'l charges.









*OOC:*


Same routine as last time; Charging Warhammer +8 melee (2d6+13, 20/x3)


----------



## The Baron (Nov 23, 2004)

"That club is going to get much heavier..."

Kadan makes a quick motion with his free hand and speaks a few sharp words.

[ooc: Ray of Enfeeblement at the one that's still standing - +4 ranged touch attack, 1d6+1 str damage.  If I need to take a 5ft step back to avoid an AoO, I do so.]


----------



## Krug (Nov 23, 2004)

A purple ray strikes out from Kadan's hands, striking the remaining Ogre easily, since it is such a large target. It seems shocked as the ray strikes and the club seems heavier in its hand. _What did puny magician do to me?_ The beastie thought to itself.

_End Round 1
Begin Rond 2
Initiative: Lok-Nar, Miki, Taden, Zort, Ogre, Serk (dying), Nah'l, Kadan_

Lok-Nar drops his hand cannon after it had fired and took out the flail. Right after Kadan's ray hit the Ogre the Dweibold seized the opportunity, moved in and smashed Grak in the stomach. It let out another moan of pain. *"GAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!"* Ticks and fleas cascaded down its body after the hit.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 23, 2004)

Circling around a bit for a clearer shot, Miki winces at the sight of the Serk's crushed body. _Is she dead? No time to check now, I just hope it doesn't decide to come after me!_

Miki fires his bow.

OOC: Move to n6 on map and shoot bow, free action curse the ogre if it survives.


----------



## Krug (Nov 23, 2004)

Miki makes a quick move as he rushes pass the fallen ogre, loads his bow and lets the shaft fly in one smooth motion. It strikes Gruk in the shoulder, as he grunts again in pain, even as he raises his greatclub. The Hexblade mutters a curse, though the Ogre appers to shake off its effects. One thing you're sure of; Gruk is in a lot of pain.


----------



## Krug (Nov 23, 2004)

*Up you go...*

_The thrasing of the Ogre bumped the thread up. _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

*Grinning from ear to ear to ear to ear, Lok-Nar brings his flail down again hard, hoping for a crunch and spray of blood.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 24, 2004)

Taden yelped at seeing the condition of Serk, but isn't crazy enough to charge in and get himself killed in an attempt to assist. Giving the nearest Ogre a determined look, he notched another arrow and let it loose.

((Shoot bow at nearest Ogre...argh, want to use Produce flame but it would take too long.))


----------



## Krug (Nov 24, 2004)

Two arrows dart at the Ogre but Taden's shot misses wildly and Zort's shot bounces off the Ogre's bald forehead which reflects the crescent moonlight. 

*"SMASH YOU ALL!!!!"* The Ogre yells as he swats away the arrows as though they were gnats, then swings his club down at Lok-Nar, but the Dweibold manages to roll away from the blow at the last moment. Earth and mud fly up into the air as the club smashes the grond; if the blow had hit, it would probably have crushed the Dweibold.. all of it. 

Nah'l charges forward, his warhammer cutting a swift arc through the air, but the Ogre steps away from the ferocious swing, displaying surprising agility for his size.

_Next up: Kadan_


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 24, 2004)

Zort scratches his head, reloads his crossbow, and fires again, hoping to finally hit the ogre. _If this doesn't hit, I'll have to try my spear,_ he thinks.

(+5, 1d6, 19-20/x2)


----------



## Diirk (Nov 24, 2004)

OOC: When Miki's turn rolls around he'll fire his bow again if the ogre's still alive.. if not he'll try to stabilize Serk if not already done. World of Warcraft just came out so I might be a tad distracted from checking the thread as often for a couple of days  I should still be posting everyday tho


----------



## The Baron (Nov 24, 2004)

"It will be a joy to watch you wither away."

Kadan repeates his last action, a purple ray shooting out from his hand.

(OOC: Ray of Enfeeblement at the big guy... again)


----------



## Krug (Nov 24, 2004)

Kadan shoots another ray at the Ogre but the Ogre sidesteps the ray this time and the ray streaks past into the night sky. 

_*End Round 2/Begin Round 3*
Initiative: Lok-Nar, Miki, Taden, Zort, *Ogre*, Serk (dying), Nah'l, Kadan_

Lok-Nar's flail swing misses as the Ogre shoves the blow away. Miki's arrow hits the creature but only delivers a mild sting on its left thigh. It appeared not to even notice the blow.The Ogre's eyes are filled with hate, not even knowing that it is outnumbered, though it probablly can't count that far.

Target snarls at the creature but stays by the druid's side. 
_Taden up next._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 25, 2004)

Getting fed up with the large creature, Taden exchanges a look with the badger. He switches the bow to his free hand and calms his mind(as best as Taden can in such a green environment, of course) and calls upon the earth itself. A small flame then appears in the middle of his right palm.

Making sure Target stays close(but not too close), Taden prepares to hurl the flame at the Ogre.

((Casting Produce Flame...can't throw it this round, but will on the next one. ))


----------



## Krug (Nov 25, 2004)

A flame pops up from Taden's hand. Target is impressed. 

Zort fires his crossbow but the shot bounces off the Ogre's chest armor. 

Lifting his club, the Ogre brings it down upon Nah'l. *"STOP MOVIN'!"* it shouts. The blow pounds the barbarian squarely, almost crushing him. *"THAT IS FOR GRAK!"* it shouts, the vile, coarse stink of its breath filling the air. However, the Ogre is surprised that the very wounded Dweibold is still on his feet.

_Nah'l takes 12 points of damage. Nah'l is now 7/27.

Waiting for Nah'l and Kadan._


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 25, 2004)

Nah'l growls, taking a step to the side he uses that momentum to bring his hammer in a swift arc towards the ogre.









*OOC:*


5 ft. step to k10; +8 Warhammer (1d8+9, 20/x3)


----------



## Krug (Nov 25, 2004)

Nah'l's thundering warhammer charges forward, but the Ogre turns in time for it to deflect against a metal plate placed against his left breast. Grak grunts to catch his breath, but is otherwise uninjured by the blow.

_Waiting for Kadan_


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 25, 2004)

*OOC:*


the dice hate me


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 25, 2004)

*Argggg!* screams Zort. _One more time. I have to hit it this time._ he thinks.  He then proceeds to once again reload his crossbow, carefully aim at the ogre, and fire off his bolt.

(+5, 1d6, 19-20/x2)


----------



## Krug (Nov 25, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> the dice hate me




_I think it's karma for all the good dice rolls in previous encounters.   _


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 25, 2004)

Nah'l grunts as his swing deflects off of the metal plate, left head says, "will you not just lay down yer dirty hide!"  Right head laughs and then says to Lok-Nar, "Lok-Nar, get across from me, this one headed monstrosity can't possibly cope with four heads at once."  Nah'l then steps to around the ogre again to hopefully flank with Lok-Nar.









*OOC:*


5 ft step to J9; Warhammer +8 (1d8+9, 20/x3); +2 if Lok-Nar flanks; Always use the good roles on silly frogs


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2004)

*Lok-Nar spins around from their missed blow, and uses the momentum to press their attack on the smelly beast.*


----------



## Diirk (Nov 25, 2004)

Miki circles around the monstrosity some more, trying to keep his shot as clear as possible. _This thing better die soon, if Serk dies we'll be lost!_

Visions of one of the dweibolds trying to read a map circle through his head and he shudders involuntarily. Redoubling his efforts, he fires his bow again.

OOC: Move to H6, fire bow at ogre again


----------



## Krug (Nov 25, 2004)

_OOC: Looks like Kadan is away for Thanksgiving. So we'll take a break. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.  
By the way, those of you still around can post your move for the next round, of course. _


----------



## The Baron (Nov 26, 2004)

Kadan hisses as the Large Fleshy One sidesteps his ray.

"This is harder than I expected.  It seems you must be taught true fear.

Kadan swings his arms in intersecting arcs, takes an opposing stance, and yells a few dark words in the Large One's direction.

OOC: Cause Fear at Ogre - Will save partial vs DC 15 - failure = frightened for 1d4 rounds; save = shaken for 1 round


----------



## Krug (Nov 26, 2004)

Kadan casts his spell, and the Ogre freezes in place. It starts to shake and shiver; suddenly visions appear in its head, and a crazed mad look appears in its eyes. It appears ready to run off! *"MMMUMMMY!"* it bellows at the top of its voice. Drar flits around his master in glee as the spell takes effect.

_Ogre will run off at next opportunitity. Considered *shaken*
*End Round 3
Begin Round 4*
Initiative: Lok-Nar, Miki, Taden, Zort, Ogre, Serk (dying), Nah'l, Kadan_

Lok-Nar raises his flail and strikes an exposed part of Grak, breaking his screams halfway. Miki circles round and fires, and the arrow embeds itself in the creature's thigh. Black blood starts to flow and it lets out another moan of both fear and rage.

Taden throws his flame at the creature and the flame orb in his hands surges forward, striking the Ogre. Flame engulfs the creature, as the animal hide it wears burns. With one last long scream it topples over and crashes to the ground, the flames engulfing it. Target appears to be grinning.

"MUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYyyyyy...." the Ogre screams as flames engulfs it and it falls. The ground beneath you shakes and shivers one last time. You smell its burning flesh and you're reminded of an accident involving the alchemists in your tribe and a chunk of rather bad lizard meat. There is certainly satisfaction knowing it died with fear in its eyes, and at the hands (and claws) of a bunch of kobolds.

_End of combat. Good job! The dice suddenly turned for you guys again, though Taden's throw just made it! _

Serk still lies half in and out of the ground, bleeding from her wounds.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 27, 2004)

Miki stares at the dweibolds.

"I don't care how cooked it is, we are NOT eating it." he says emphatically. Then almost as an afterthought, "Oh, and someone do something about Serk."


----------



## Krug (Nov 27, 2004)

_Hmm Ferrix could I check what's the source for the  2-handed Warhammer causing the damage you've put down on your char sheet? 

All of you gain 350XP from defeating the Ogres, which brings your total to 1438XP.

Please post a move once you've gotten back from Thanksgiving holz. _


----------



## The Baron (Nov 27, 2004)

Kadan goes over to Serk, watching the life trickle out of him.  Drar perches on Kadan's shoulder.

"Seems we should've saved that potion.  I've got no way of bringin him back.  Druid?"

Kadan and Drar swing their heads in unison to stare at Taden.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 28, 2004)

"Make the blood stop coming out!  When all the blood comes out, you get dizzy!" Nar snaps, going over and trying to plug the hole in Serk.

OOC - Untrained Heal check.  Lok-Nar may not be too smart, but he's got common sense!


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 28, 2004)

Zort scratches his head as he looks at Serk, not knowing what to do. He shrugs his shoulders and goes over to the ogre bodies and begins to search them.

(OOC - search +9)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 28, 2004)

Proud of himself for actually being useful, Taden doesn't take notice of Serk until Target nudges his leg. He scrambles over to Lok'Nar and does what he can do assist.

((Aid Another on the Heal check...curse my already casting the Cure spell.))


----------



## Krug (Nov 28, 2004)

The smell of smouldering Ogre fills the night air. You think you hear the faintest of mutters, "All I wanted was... some... hair... impress Ogress..."

Lok-Nar rushes over to the downed Serk and gets him out of the earth and mud. Taden successfully closes off the bleeding and stabilises the priest of Tyamat. A few seconds more and Serk would have joined the great Dragon. She is now unconscious.

Zort uses a branch and his dextrousness to extract a pouch from the burning Ogre, while the other Ogre also has a small satchel filled with goods. All in all, he extracts 
a bunch of coins: 282 gp, 85 sp and 193 cp, a euclase gem, a vial containing a red liquid, two scrolltubes, a shiny dagger with scabbard, a jar of whitish-looking cream marked _KeOgToM's hAiR cReAm_, scraps of clothing and a hunk of deer meat. There's also the six ogre-sized javelins and the two greatclubs, and their makeshift armor composed of what resemble boiler plates, animal leather and other random pieces, all marked with an odour even Target and Drar find reprehensible.


----------



## Krug (Nov 29, 2004)

_bump_


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 30, 2004)

Zort moves the items away from the ogre bodies. While moving the items, he pockets the vial of red liquid. He then takes the coins and separates them into 7 piles. Once done, he takes one of the piles and then tells the others, *Grab your loot.*


----------



## Diirk (Nov 30, 2004)

"It is regrettable," says Miki unconvincingly.. really it doesn't look like he cares one way or the other. "But we must stop and rest for a few days. We are in no condition to handle another encounter such as that, and who knows what else is waiting for us ?"


----------



## Krug (Nov 30, 2004)

Serk, being unconscious, doesn't make a grab for the loot.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 30, 2004)

Nah'l scoops up his pile of coins, right head counting them as he drops them into a pouch, while left head turns to Zort and says "I'm sure you scooped up other stuff, let's see it."  The look on left head's face gives a clear impression that if Nah'l does find that Zort pocketed something, he'd be on the receiving end of a not so kind shakedown.  He's lived with his hatchmates for however many years and he knows that half of them will pocket something if they get the chance.


----------



## The Baron (Nov 30, 2004)

Kadan grabs up the scroll cases.

"Yes, could be useful."

He also tries to scrounge up a few coins from the pile.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2004)

*Lok-Nar nods, pleased that their guide survived, because being lost would be bad.  Taking up their pile of shiny things, they look at them and chortle softly in chorus.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 30, 2004)

After making sure Serk isn't dead, Taden wanders over and gathers a few coins up for himself. He isn't all that interested in them, but decides they might be of use later. Exchanging looks with Target, the Kobold speak quietly, "Um...so what we do about Serk...?"


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 1, 2004)

Zort responds to Nah'l, *I took a vial of some red stuff. Go pick out what you want, this is mine.*


----------



## Krug (Dec 1, 2004)

Target scurries around the crater that Serk had left behind after his unfortunate meeting with the Ogre's greatclub, and with its nose, indicates a vial of liquid of the same green hue that Kadan proferred earlier. It appears to be Serk's gift from the eunuch that had fallen out during the combat. 

_Don't forget the other stuff!

A euclase gem, a vial containing a red liquid, two scrolltubes, a shiny dagger with scabbard, a jar of whitish-looking cream marked KeOgToM's hAiR cReAm, scraps of clothing and a hunk of deer meat. _

The flame from Taden's hand extinguishes as the spell expires.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 1, 2004)

*Lok-Nar goes to inspect the shiny dagger.  Chortling again, they pick it up and take a closer look.*

"Is that red juice any good for Serk?  So we will still have a guide?" Nar asks sharply.


----------



## Diirk (Dec 1, 2004)

Miki takes his share of coins and the hair cream. He considers a moment and then takes Serk's pile of coins too, and her green vial of liquid too. "I'll look after these til she wakes up," he explains.

Considering a moment, he looks around. "She is stable for now, but this is no place to set up camp. Taden and Lok-Nar, you two have a look around and see if you can find us a nice cave or something to rest in."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 1, 2004)

*Lok-Nar grunts and goes to find someplace suitable to rest in for a while.*


----------



## The Baron (Dec 1, 2004)

"Oh!  I guess we should check if something is inside."

Kadan looks inside the scroll tubes and slowly slides the gem out of the pile with his foot.

(OOC: so... how are we determining the amount of coins we've taken?  I just kinda grabbed a pile, so I have no problem with Krug deciding - I'm also taking the scrolltubes and the gem)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 1, 2004)

Taden looks over the small vial that Target found then thinks for a moment. He holds it up and looks around for a moment, keeping the green a good distance from him but glad his hand was protected by the vial itself, "Um...this bad colored thingy. What be this...? Look like what Kadan had."

Obviously, Taden is avoiding the scouting, and the fact that he seems to be considering the use of a green liquid shows how much he's willing to risk.

((OOC: ...all Taden took is a pile of coins. Not interested in anything else, really.))


----------



## Krug (Dec 1, 2004)

Kadan examines the scroll tubes. 
*Kadan:*


Spoiler



You manage to decipher both scrolls. They are _Acid Arrow_ and _Mirror Image_.

_By the way, if you want to use stuff from Libris Mortis or Complete Arcane, LMK.  _



Lok-Nar goes off to investigate.
He doesn't venture too far, about 150' away from the party, when Nar comes across a stone structure resembling this:
http://megalith.ru/largeimage/zdor12.jpg

It looks large enough to shield all of you.

The Dweibold doesn't see any other movement in the structure. After a quick look, finding it empty, he informs the rest of the party. They make their way there, carrying the injured Serk and the stuff from the Ogres that looks usable.

Inside the Dolmen, it is wet and damp, but still shelter from the elements. It will be daylight soon.

*Lok-Nar:*


Spoiler



_The dagger you picked up is finely crafted, with a nice sharp edge._



_I assumed certain default actions to speed things along. 
Does someone want to keep track of overall coins and divide it at the end of the adventure?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 1, 2004)

*Nodding both of their heads, Lok-Nar goes back to the others.*

"We found a good safe place.  Come on, it's over here," Lok-Nar says shortly, pointing in the direction of the shelter.

OOC - A most excellent picture Krug!


----------



## Krug (Dec 2, 2004)

Lok-Nar leads the party to the dolmen. The kobolds crawl through the open portal easily,though the Dweibolds just manage to squeeze through. The main point of entry through the Dolmen is the circular hole that a man can squeeze through, through tiny creatures could manage to go under the small holes where the edges of the stone structure meet.

The interior of the Dolmen is dry and smells faintly like their home. You find remnants of other inhabitants here; old bones on the floor, burnt firewood, empty flasks but nothing of value. The dolmen itself seems fairly solid.

You prepare to break camp and get some rest while Serk, hopefully, recovers.

_Any actions before you guys rest?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 3, 2004)

*Lok-Nar carefully fills their hand cannon again, and tries to find a good place where they could poke it through and fire, if necessary.  Once that's done, they'll settle in for first watch.*


----------



## Krug (Dec 3, 2004)

_Uh what happened to everyone else?_


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 3, 2004)

Nah'l settles in for the night, his newly filled pouch secure and the box tucked neatly away in his clothing.  He'll also take up the euclase gem, adding that to his pouchs contents.

_Everyone seems to be away at the moment_


----------



## Krug (Dec 3, 2004)

_Hmm ok give me the order for the watch..._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 3, 2004)

Taden eyes the little place curiously but doesn't complain. Its comfy enough...almost too similar to home, actually. He grins slightly, suddenly very glad to be protected from the evil forest. But...its still out there. Out there planning to eat Kobolds.

((...Taden and Target will take first watch. ))


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 3, 2004)

Zort will take last watch, and sleep with his back against a wall.


----------



## Diirk (Dec 3, 2004)

Uncharacteristcally, Miki will offer to take a watch this time. Second watch will do. Assuming nothing untoward appears, he will pass the time thinking evil thoughts of 'crying wolf' and spoiling everyone's sleep. Remembering the size of the dweibolds, however, he will wisely refrain from giving in to such urges.


----------



## Krug (Dec 4, 2004)

Lok-Nar has first watch, and Taden decides to take second. Miki, Nah'l, Zort complete the rest of the watch. The dolmen is peaceful with the only interruption being some curious birds. Target darts in and out of the Dolmen, returning with leaves all over his body. 

Serk recovers after the rest; Tyamat would not let one of her priests die so easily. When she comes to, she spends some time casting spells on herself to recuperate. 
"Thank you my hatchmates," she says. She goes over to Nah'l and casts a spell on him, healing some of the damage the Ogre did. The barbarian feels a bit better. 

She digs out the map, looking as confused as ever. The long shadows of trees fall on the world outside as dusk approaches and the harsh sunlight has disappeared.

"Should we move ahead now?" she asks. "I think I'll... stay in the middle for now."

_The others recover 1 hp from the rest.

Nah'l: 13/23, Zort: 7/12, Miki: 14/18, Taden: 6/13, Lok-Nar: 18/18, Kadan: 9/11
_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 4, 2004)

"Sounds good, let's go!" Lok says with enthusiasm, bouncing up and almost hitting their heads.  Nar looks at him with irritation.


----------



## The Baron (Dec 4, 2004)

"We should rest another day.  This is a secure spot.  Most of us are still injured.  Some, I can tell, are closer to death than they'd like to be.  And if we came across more of the Large Fleshy Ones, I'd prefer not to have anymore of us flattened.  We were foolish before for not waiting, we will not be again."

Kadan settles down on a rock, obviously not willing to move.

"We stay here until we are all healed."

The last comment is said as a fact, not as an opinion.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2004)

Nah'l smiles at Kadan, obviously the little one has a good idea.  Right head pipes in, "a day of rest would definately be nice," left head follows up, "ogre sure did land a hefty blow."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 5, 2004)

Taden nods in agreement, idly picking out some leaves from Target, "Rest nice. Especially here. Feel like home. Nice...safe...greenless home."


----------



## Krug (Dec 5, 2004)

Serk chimes in "Yes, perhaps another day of rest will be good. The Queen would rather we get there than being slightly late, I'm sure," she says.

The consensus appears to be to stay in the dolmen another day. Drar hangs from the ceiling, avoiding the sunlight.

_Any other actions for the day?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 5, 2004)

*Lok-Nar grumbles as being forced to wait, and then finally ventures a suggestion.*

"How about I go hunt something?  Get some more fresh meat?"

*If so, then Lok-Nar will go out to try to find something fairly close, and reasonably slow.  He will then try to make it dead.*


----------



## Diirk (Dec 5, 2004)

Miki agonizes over a difficult decision for many long minutes, almost visibly torn on the course to take.. in the end he makes up his mind and approaches Serk.

"Here's your share of the coins from the giants that flattened you," says Miki, offering Serk a fistful of coins. "I was looking after it while you... slept."

Later, Miki sighs to himself. _Still it was for the best... tho the others may not have noticed now, wagging tongues could have caused great difficulties down the road if I hadn't coughed it up. Still, I wonder if I should have kept just a little of it ..._


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 5, 2004)

Zort scratches his head upon waking and stretches.

He likes the idea of resting for another day and tries to find the shadiest spot he can to sleep some more.


----------



## Krug (Dec 5, 2004)

Not much of a hunter, Lok-Nar tries to find some prey. He does find a hare and lobs after it; but in the new environment the hare just runs him ragged, preventing him from getting a good bead on it as it races away through the forest. It's totally unlike hunting in the tunnels, where the hare would probably have been flattened by a boulder trap or dismembered by some knife trap, or he would have made the animal run into his waiting hatchmates. After a while, Lok-Nar is exhausted and can only watch the hare hopping away. 

Serk thanks Miki for her share of the gold. "Thank you hatchmate Miki," says Serk. 

The dolmen remains fairly cool during the day,and there are no threatening visitors. The forest is filled with the sound of songbirds and crickets. Serk takes the time to examine and clean the wounds of her hatchmates, casting some minor healing spells on Nah'l, Zort and Miki. 

Drar flits in and out of the dolmen's entry hole, while Target has had better luck hunting, bringing back a swallow.

_Nah'l: 15/23, Zort: 9/12, Miki: 16/18, Taden: 7/13, Lok-Nar: 18/18, Kadan: 10/11
Let me know if any other changes for the day of rest, and Taden if you want to change your spells and use them._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2004)

*Throwing up their hands, Lok-Nar trudges dejectedly back to the dolmen, keeping their eyes peeled for any fungus along the way.*


----------



## The Baron (Dec 6, 2004)

Kadan keeps quiet as the majority seems to agree with his decision.  Anyone paying attention would notice the curl of a grin underneath the shadow of his hood.

He settles down in a corner and begins to study his newly-aquired scrolls.
Drar hangs from the ceiling above him.  

(OOC: 2xyour level gained in hp for every 24 hours of rest, right?  In that case, we all gain 4...)


----------



## Krug (Dec 6, 2004)

_Yeap. Forgot you guys were 2nd level now so added an additional hp for the rest. It'll be 8 hp if Serk's heal check is successful, and if the rest is uninterrupted._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2004)

((Taden will keep his spells as is except for: Swap out Entangle for another Cure Light Wounds.))

After giving Target a little too much attention for the catching of the swallow, Taden finally noticed that the others were preparing to leave. He sighed heavily, but got to his feet and dusted himself off, "I likes it in here...but if we haves to go out in big evil green world then I guess we haves to. How much farther to big human's place?"


----------



## Krug (Dec 6, 2004)

Lok-Nar manages to pick up some wild mushrooms that are mildly edible. You still have to rely on your rations for sustenance though.

The stay at the dolmen is relatively uneventful. You do hear something barrage through the woods briefly, which leaves Serk's teeth chattering, but whoever it was departed in another direction. Those of you who did investigate just find a bunch of broken twigs, branches, and large human-shaped footprints. 

Serk practises her healcraft on the now mildly-wounded Nah'l, and he feels much better. She tries to do so on Taden, but the toad acid proves difficult to counter. However, the druid casts some healing spell of his own, and the wounds and bruises disappear from his body.

The bored familiars have been chasing each other around the dolmen, driving all of you almost nuts, and soon a full 24 hours has passed. It is dusk and time to set out, and the party is now at complete strength. 

_Nah'l: 23/23, Zort: 12/12, Miki: 18/18, Taden: 13/13, Lok-Nar: 18/18, Kadan: 11/11_

Serk takes out the map, looking slightly worried. She points and walks as the party marches forward, with the two Dweibolds at the front. For what it's worth, she manages to get you out of the forest - after about three hours, though you can swear you've circled back multiple times. 

Once you emerge from the forest, you find yourself no longer under foliage, and a sky so high Serk shrieks in surprise and cowers in fear. Thousands of stars sparkle above like dazzling crystals. Serk's teeth chatter at the sight of the sky; after all, life has always been inside those 5' high tunnels. Drar does a few somersaults as it enjoys the freedom of the open air. Target snarls enviously.

Serk manages to find a road track indicated on the map and you travel along it. "We should be cau-cautious. We are exposed! But we are close... only about half a night's march to go." she mutters.

You see signs of human habitation; broken wagon wheels, hoofprints (and horse dung) and a scrap of paper about *HUMAN GROWTH ELIXIR - GURANTEED TO WORK! 10 GP! PURCHASE AT BLAR'S FABULOUS EMPORIUM!* as you continue on your way.

*Kadan, Miki, Nah'l, Taden, Zort*: 



Spoiler



While walking along a quiet path, you hear sounds of a struggle just ahead, over a slight hill. It sounds like something striking flesh, and then a man in pain.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 6, 2004)

Right head whispers something to left head, which pivots to look at the group then speaks, "there's a fight up ahead... should be cautious, sounds like someone is hurt."

Nah'l hurries his pace a bit to get a good look.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

"A fight?  Who's winning?" Lok says enthusiastically, and trots forward with Nah'l to see what is going on.  Lok-Nar always enjoys a good fight, whether it is him, or someone else doing the fighting.


----------



## The Baron (Dec 7, 2004)

Kadan speaks to his familiar.

"Why don't you see what that is.  But return quickly.  Don't get yourself in trouble."

Drar flutters quietly towards the sound ahead.  Kadan slinks forward, keeping himself behind the Dweibolds and clutching his crossbow.


----------



## Krug (Dec 7, 2004)

Drar flies over before the Dweibolds can crest the hill.

*Kadan*: 



Spoiler



Drar mindspeaks with you: "It.. is man. Hitting four-legged creature with stick. Creature... not caring. Continue chew grass."


----------



## Diirk (Dec 7, 2004)

Miki waits for the others to report whats going on.. there's no way he's risking his neck if he doesn't need to.


----------



## The Baron (Dec 7, 2004)

"Um.  It seems there's a man over this rise.  And he's beating a 'four-legged creature' with a stick.  And the four-legs is just chewing grass, I guess.  Doesn't seem very threatening, but why don't you lead the way anyways."

He shoots glances at the Dweibolds.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

*Lok-Nar gives the others a pair of bloodthirsty grins, and gallops over the hill to see what is going on for themselves.*


----------



## Krug (Dec 7, 2004)

*Farmer and cow*

"But the man might be dangerous! What if he is a mighty wizard??" says Serk. 

The group crests the hill anyway. You see an odd sight. An old man stands in the middle of the road. His skin is wrinkled and tanned, and he is wearing mud-stained clothes of what you learnt in newtling school as a farmer. (Where you also learnt to recognise the garb of other human professions such as fighter, priest, sailor and snake oil salesman... those of you that managed to stay awake, that is)

In one shaking hand he holds a gnarled walking stick, which he is waving in the air; he is supporting himself with his other arm, which rests on the back of a rather pathetic-looking brown cow. He smacks the cow hard with his stick, but the cow doesn't really seem to register the blow. 

*"DAG NAM IT! *huff* puff*"*he shouts, *"You EVIL... BOVINE! *puff*"* He seems rather breathless. He does not seem to have noticed you.

"See... he has a staff!" whispers Serk.


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2004)

The cow's lazy swatting tail sweeps away some of the flies hovering around it.
(_*kof*bump*kof_)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2004)

*Lok-Nar takes one look at the scene and breaks out in cacophanous laughter.*

"*snort* It looks like Old Rek when he was beating Lazy Jard to get him to haul rock!" Lok says through snorts of laughter.


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 8, 2004)

Zort wanders over the hill and scratches his head while watching the old man.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 8, 2004)

Taden exchanges a quick glance with Taget, then looks back towards the human, "Um...we lookin for big human right? Maybe that him? And...and then we go home now?" he paused and sighed, "But it probably not. He sound crazy. Maybe we ignore him...?"

All the while, Taden is doing his best to avoid touching the grass. This fact seems to slip his mind as he comments on 'crazy'.


----------



## Krug (Dec 9, 2004)

The old man turns at the sound of Lok-Nar's laughter. He's only about 30' away.

*"Sam? is that you?"* The farmer squints in the darkness at you. You doubt if he can see you guys properly as there isn't any light source except a gibbous moon. 

He seems impatient.  *"Hurry up now!"* he cries out, his voice thin and cracked. The more observant of you can see that most of his teeth are missing. *"Help me slay THE BEAST before it's too late!" *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2004)

"You want to kill it?  I can do that!" Lok volunteers proudly, and gives a look to the others before striding down the hill.


----------



## Diirk (Dec 9, 2004)

Miki shrugs and draws his bow. If noone says anything he'll shoot the cow.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 9, 2004)

Nah'l will pause, right head yelling out, "what's the cow done to you?"  Left head looks to the hatchmates, "well, we can atleast find out first.  Although it does look like it'd provide a good meal."


----------



## The Baron (Dec 9, 2004)

Kadan swings his crossbow around, as if expecting something to jump out at any moment.

"Something seems... not right..."


----------



## Krug (Dec 9, 2004)

The cow, unaware of the danger, continues to chew its cud, looking nonchalantly around.

Nah'l shouts "What's the cow done to you?"

*"Sam is that you? You sound different. What do you mean what's the cow done to me?? You should know well! There's no time! We've got to kill it now, before it can harm anyone else! Can't you see? Just look at it! LOOK AT IT!"* the farmer responds, gesturing at the cow. He hits the cow with his stick, feebly. It continues to chew and swish its tail around looking bored.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2004)

*Lok-Nar starts laughing again, even as they continue to trot down the his towards the "evil" cow.*

"It's not fighting back," Nar points out to the farmer with a bit of a pout in his voice.  Killing something that didn't fight back or even whimper wasn't any fun.


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2004)

The man bobs his head around, realising that there are multiple voices. *"Sam.. that's.... not... you. Who ... is it?"*

As Lok-Nar steps closer to the farmer, he shrieks in fear as he sees the party for the first time. Seeing the double-headed Dweibold, he flies into a rage. *"What sorta... creature... you ate Sam, I know it!"* Frothing from the mouth, he continues to babble. *"You're working with the beast, aren't you!?! It bought all of you here! Well, you won't get past me! No, I'll put a stop to the evil right now!" *

With a loud scream, he charges, raising his walking stick, but before he can reach Lok-Nar, he falls right at the feet of the party, lying very still and quiet. 

"I...I think he's dead," whispers Serk, who makes no move to aid the farmer. "Me... me not touching him; he could explode. You never know with these wizards," she says. She looks up at the cow.

The cow continues to chew the cud ambivalently and its tail continnues to ineffectually brush away flies.


----------



## Diirk (Dec 10, 2004)

Miki shrugs and shoots the cow. "Dying wish then. And we'll have a good dinner tonight !" he winks.


----------



## The Baron (Dec 10, 2004)

Kadan slowly approaches the man.  He looks him over.

"He may not be dead...  We could ask him some questions.  You heard him talk about 'the beast'.  We should at least figure out what this Beast is.  I'm sure the queen would be happy to gain some more information about the outside world.  He might even give us directions, seeing as our 'guide' seems to be having some troubles."

Kadan flashes a glance at Serk.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 10, 2004)

Taden quickly reaches over to stop Miki's shot, "No kills it! That just seem like crazy old man! That look like nice big thingy! It no tried eat me yet, at least."

The little Kobold then lightly kicks at Target to go inspect the beast. If Target is eaten, then the beast is dangerous. At least the sacrifice would be noble.


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2004)

Kadan takes a look. He lifts the man's wrist. It falls to the ground.

"Man dead," says Serk, rather eagerly. After a prod from one of the Dweibolds, she goes over, about as eagerly as a giant lizard trainer during feeding session, and does a slightly more detailed inspection. (eg: Lifting the man's other wrist and letting it drop.) "Man really dead," she concludes, nodding. "He old man... and seeing Lok-Nar, give him fright," she says, which is something that you can relate to.

"Me think... The beast he mean THAT!" she says, pointing at the cow, her accusing finger shaking, still chewing its cud and looking at you with big, innocent eyes.



> Taden quickly reaches over to stop Miki's shot, "No kills it! That just seem like crazy old man! That look like nice big thingy! It no tried eat me yet, at least."
> 
> The little Kobold then lightly kicks at Target to go inspect the beast. If Target is eaten, then the beast is dangerous. At least the sacrifice would be noble.




Target looks with annoyance at Taden and goes over to the cow lazily, which reminds the party of the StinkCow they saw at the lair once (eventually served up to the Queen and the 'higherups'; the odor didn't leave the lair for months). 

Target stares eye to eye with the cow. The cow continues to chew its cud. Target takes a quick bite at the cow's left heel, the cow lets out a loud *"Moo"* and tries to kick the badger. The quick moving Target avoids the kick and darts back to the druid, uneaten. There's an annoyed expression on the badger's face. 

The cow continues to chew and swat its tail around at the flies.


----------



## Krug (Dec 11, 2004)

"We should... leave," whispers the trembling Serk. "You don't know what n-nasty humans do with t-t-their cattle. Maybe it willed t-t-the farmer-m-man d-d-de-dead."


----------



## Diirk (Dec 11, 2004)

"All the more reason to kill it," states Miki. "It looks like it will be nice for dinner, and *he* obviously doesn't need it anymore."

Miki gestures at the dead man.

"Its just a dumb animal Taden, whats the big deal?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

"Eat it or leave it, I don't care," Lok grumbles.


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 11, 2004)

Zort scratches his head while waiting for someone to lead the way.


----------



## Krug (Dec 11, 2004)

Serk waves the party along. "Let's go then!" she says, being careful to keep out of the cow's way. The cow watches Target go by warily, but makes no other action. 

_If you want to do anything else, let me know. _


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 11, 2004)

Taden gave Miki an almost glare, but was distracted by reaching down to try and be nice to Target again, "It big dumb animal...but...it no try eat me, so it big dumb nice animal."

Smiling proudly, he then followed Serk, turning his focus back to trying not to touch the grass.


----------



## The Baron (Dec 11, 2004)

Kadan pokes the man a few more times, stares at him for a minute, and then follows Serk.


----------



## Krug (Dec 12, 2004)

The party leaves the grazing cow and continue on their way. Serk appears to be moving faster than usual.

Under the moonlight you make good progress, though Serk leads you into a ditch twice. Unlike the forest of the previous night, most of the area is farmland. Far off, you can see what you think are sheep and horses. 

The ranger/cleric appears slightly annoyed by the constant "Are we there yet?" questioning from the rest of the party, eventually ignoring it all together. Soon you are further than you've ever been from the caves you called home. 

After about three more hours of walking (and falling into ditches), you see a farmhouse in front of you, nestled amongst some trees. It has a large chimney. Serk, who's been looking at the map, says, with a noticeable sigh of relief, "That is the house." You don't see any lights on.

*Miki,Taden*: 



Spoiler



You hear something moving behind the party, about 50' away. It appears to be footsteps approaching at a measured, casual pace.


----------



## Diirk (Dec 12, 2004)

Miki moves cautiously into the trees, away from the footsteps. "Hey guys, it sounds like someones coming from behind us, lets ambush them!" he says quietly.

He draws his bow.


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 12, 2004)

Zort turns around and tries to see if he sees anyone behind the group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2004)

"Someone's coming?" Lok asks, turning around to see if they can catch sight of the intruder.


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2004)

_Sorry I wasn't clear. The house is still a distance away, about 250'_


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 13, 2004)

(edited Zort's action)


----------



## The Baron (Dec 13, 2004)

Following Miki's advice, Kadan tries to hide behind some nearby undergrowth, aiming his crossbow towards the approaching.... whatever it is.


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2004)

The group disperses around the path, waiting for the footsteps to approach closer. They come closer... closer... with a *CLOP*CLOP* sound... Miki draws his bow-string back. Lok-Nar put his two pair of eyes into action. Kadan aims his crossbow. 

A long shadow falls on the trail.. and then you see the owner. The cow is in the middle of the path, looking at the bunch of you with a pleased expression on its face. 

*"MOOOO"*, it uh... moos. You hear Serk's knees knocking.


----------



## Diirk (Dec 13, 2004)

Miki contemplates shooting the cow right then and there but decides against it for two reasons. Firstly, they were right at their destination and he didn't know how this human would react to finding a dead cow on his doorstep. Secondly, it would annoy Taden to no end.

On second thoughts, maybe thats one reason for and and one reason against...

"If it follows us like this on the way back, we can just eat it when its convenient," he says. "I don't see how this is a bad thing when you look at it like that !"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

*Lok-Nar gives identical snorts of amusements.*

"I think the thing is stupid," Nar declares, and then looks back towards the house with a hopeful expression.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 13, 2004)

Taden gives Target a long look, "Whyfor you let big mooing thing follow us? He s'posed to be back there eating! Not followings us!" sighing, he then turns back to the house and speaks to the others, "We go in house and then go home now?"


----------



## Krug (Dec 14, 2004)

The cow ambles up towards you. Serk says "G-Get it away from me!" Target gives a look of annoyance, which the cow returns with a haughty look.

The party turns its attention towards the house, moving towards it as quietly as possible, except for the cow whose tail makes lazy whacks against itself as it tries to brush off the fleas. Zort, sneaking up, takes a peek through the windows. He sees a typical living area, with a sofa, chairs, carpet, small table and other knick knacks. From the window Zort sees a reading table with an open book, but can't quite make out what's on the page. It is dark and quiet inside.


----------



## Diirk (Dec 14, 2004)

Impatient to get this over with, Miki walks around to the front and thumps on the door.

"Anyone home?" he calls out. "We have a delivery for you. Hurry up and get it."


----------



## Krug (Dec 14, 2004)

Nobody answers the door. "Maybe people are asleep?" Serk volunteers. Trying the doorknob doesn't work either; it appears to be locked.


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 14, 2004)

Zort asks, "*Should I try to open it?*"


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2004)

_The question hangs in the air like a mote of dust..._


----------



## The Baron (Dec 15, 2004)

Kadan ignores the question, eying the cow suspiciously.  He says a few arcane words and approaches the bovine.

(OOC: detect magic at the cow.)


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2004)

Nah'l looks to Zort, "that or I knock a bit harder."


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2004)

Kadan casts his spell upon the cow, which looks bemused. Drar has an accusing look on its face.

*Kadan:*


Spoiler



Shockingly, the cow detects as non-magical.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2004)

"Oh, let us open it!" Lok says with a bit of a whine in his voice.  Lok-Nar strides up to the door, and knocks on it hard with their beefy hands.

OOC - Strength check to force the door open.


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2004)

Lok-Nar tries to force the door open but fails to do so. It is pretty secure.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2004)

Nah'l chuckles at Lok-Nar's attempt, "let the runt try his tools."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2004)

*Lok opens his mouth to object, but Nar smacks him upside the head.  Nar's shoulder still stung from the attempt.*

"Let him try it his way, we can always bash it in later," Nar counsels, and Lok sighs in agreement.


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 15, 2004)

Zort will attempt to pick the lock. 

(Open Lock +12)


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2004)

Zort takes out his lockpicks and works on the lock, springing it easily, despite having the cow look over his shoulder all the while. The door opens into the sitting room. You enter, though the cow doesn't manage to squeeze through the front door and moos in protest.

This cozy room has a large sofa and an overstuffed chair facing a fireplace in one corner.  A nice rug lies on the floor in front of the fireplace. A small reading table sits next to the window. A book lies open on the table. Archways open into a dining hall on one side and a hall on the other.


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2004)

Target is amused that the cow can't get in and smirks from the doorstep.


----------



## The Baron (Dec 16, 2004)

Kadan, still concentrating on his spell, sneaks into the room and scans the interior.


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2004)

*Kadan:*


Spoiler



Interestingly enough, the rug, book, poker and candle-holder all detect as magical.



Drar flutters into the room along with his master.


----------



## Diirk (Dec 16, 2004)

Miki wanders into the dining wall looking for the kitchen, and tasty foodstuffs to pilfer. Or a person. Whichever he spots first.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2004)

*Lok-Nar goes over to the large chair and hauls it around to face the room, then flops into it with identical grins on their faces.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 16, 2004)

"Whyfor no one here?" Taden asks Serk as quietly as he can manage, pushing Target along in front to keep his namesake true.


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 16, 2004)

Zort puts away his tools and wanders over to the hallway and takes a look.


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2004)

As Miki wanders over to the hallway, he steps on the carpet and it abruptly rises up like a wave and attacks the Hexblade. Kadan is not surprised (note that the party was taking action before you could give any warning, which is pretty usual).

The poker on the fire rises up as though wielded by an invisible hand, and the candles on the candleholder on a table not far from Lok-Nar lights up.

*Surprise round:* _Carpet, Kadan, poker, candle_

The Carpet attempts to swallow Miki. However, the hexblade's quick reflexes help him dodge the engulfing grasp of the carpet.

_Kadan is up. Note that Miki is still standing on part of the carpet._.

Serk screams briefly, waking up the neighbourhood if the place had one.

_The C outside the room is the cow, who's staring in surprise at the turn of events._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2004)

*Lok-Nar gives a double shout of surprise, cursing in a creative way to indicate the dubious heritage of the candlestick and its unwholesome habits with trolls.*


----------



## The Baron (Dec 16, 2004)

Kadan sighs as everyone rushes into the room after him.

"If you had just waited one more second.  No matter."

He fires off a crossbow bolt at the Carpet attempting to engulf the hexblade.

(ooc: +4 for 1d8)


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2004)

Kadan releases his _detect magic_ spell and fires his crossbow. However, the carpet dodges the flying bolt and it strikes a pretty painting of a gnomish village.

The poker flits over to Kadan's side but can't attack this round.  The candle holder seems   enraged by Lok-Nar's words and drops to the floor and rushes towards him, but fails to hit.

*Round 1*

_Initative order: Miki, Zort, Carpet, Kadan, Taden, Target, Serk, Nah'l, Poker, Candlestick, Lok-Nar

The map is pretty much unchanged except that the poker is to the right of Kadan and the candlestick on E6 next to Lok-Nar _


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 17, 2004)

Zort will fire his crossbow at the candlestick and then draw his spear, dropping his crossbow.

(+5, 1d6, 19-20/x2)


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 17, 2004)

Nah'l echoes in unison, "great a living room set."

He hefts his scythe and takes a few steps towards the candlestick, hoping to cut the thing in two with a swift side-ways stroke.


----------



## Diirk (Dec 17, 2004)

Miki steps backwards off the carpet in surprise and regards it curiously, drawing his sword as he does so. Eyes narrowing, he strikes at it, saying "It appears our human is a mage of some sort. He is perhaps a trifle careless with his defences, tho".

(OOC: 5 step left 1 square, draw sword and attack carpet. +5 to hit, 1d6+1 19/20)


----------



## Krug (Dec 17, 2004)

*Continuing Round 1*
Miki's sword slices upwards but the nimbler-than-expected carpet dodges the blow, rearing up like a serpent. 

Zort's crossbow bolt strikes the candlestick, which shatters on the bolt's impact. Drops of flame spill from the wick onto the cupboard. He drops his crossbow and draws out his spear.

The carpet tries to grab the hexblade, engulfing and choking him. It grapples the kobold and starts choking him in its folds. 

_Miki takes 5 points damage and is considered grappled. 

Kadan is up. Nah'l you might wish to change your move.
_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2004)

*Grabbing their flail, Lok-Nar was going to crush the candlestick, then saw it shattered before their eyes.  Turning around, it sees the carpet rolling up Miki.  Looking startled, they dash over and try to wrench the carpet off.*

OOC - Going over and grappling the carpet.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 17, 2004)

"Things like thats not s'posed to moves!" Taden yelps. Thankfully, he'd at least learned how to keep his mind in one place to a point. With a jittery look to Target, the little Kobold drew his small sword and went after the carpet.

((Draw scimitar and move to L8. Target will attack the nearest enemy if he can...))


----------



## The Baron (Dec 17, 2004)

Kadan jumps back as the poker flies over to him.  He produces a small globe of acid in his free hand...

(ooc: 5' step away from the poker, acid splash at the poker - +4 ranged touch, 1d3 acid damage)


----------



## Krug (Dec 17, 2004)

Kadan creates an acid splash that spills onto the poker, burning the metal badly. It staggers around as if wounded. 

Taden swings at the carpet but the blow misses. Target steps forward and rips into the carpet with his bite, but it folds back to avoid the badger's teeth. 

Serk casts a spell, and the party feels more confident and assured that they will defeat all these pieces of furniture!

_Waiting for Nah'l since the candlestick is now defeated..._


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2004)

_up you go..._


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 19, 2004)

Shrugging, Nah'l grins at turns his attention to the rug, sweeping at it with his scythe.


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2004)

Nah'l moves over lands a blow on the rug, tearing it with his scythe, tearing part of the rug. The blow just manages to avoid skewering Miki along with it. 

The poker races forward and tries to strike Taden, but the druid dodges the blow.

Lok-Nar scrambles over and grabs the carpet, trying to tear it off Miki. The carpet, however, strikes at the Zweibold as he tries to grapple it and slams his face. _Lok-Nar takes 4 points damage._

_Miki: 13/18 (grappled), Lok-Nar: 14/18_

*End Round 1

Start Round 2*

_Initative order: Miki, Zort, Carpet, Kadan, Taden, Target, Serk, Nah'l, Poker,  Lok-Nar_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

*Lok-Nar growls in iritation, and Nar wrinkles his bloody nose.  They try to grab the carpet again, determined to rip it off Miki, and then rip it to shreds!*


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 19, 2004)

Zort will attempt to skewer the poker with his spear.

(+3, 1d6+1, 20/x3, move to L9)


----------



## Diirk (Dec 19, 2004)

Squiggling and squirming in alarm, Miki tries to crawl out the end of the carpet. Being hurt so by a living room fixture... this was just plain undignified !


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 19, 2004)

Surprised by the poke, Taden yelps and is glad to have a coward's reflexes. He urges for Target to help out Miki with the others, but turns his own attention on that evil poker! Trying to look scary(and ignoring the fact that it probably doesn't matter to the poker how he looks), Taden swung his scimitar at the evil thing.

((Taden will attack the poker...with Target attacking the Carpet again.))


----------



## Krug (Dec 20, 2004)

Struggling amongst the folds, Miki manages to break himself free as the carpet becomes distracted with his comrade's attacks. He falls to the ground coughing and coughing out lint.

Zort rushes over to Taden's side and pokes at the.. poker with his spear, tearing another gash in the acid-stained weapon.

The carpet, enraged by Nah'ls attack, swipes at the Zweibold but he dodges the incoming blow. 

_Kadan is up. Lok-Nar you might wish to change your move.  _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2004)

"I kill it, killee it!" Lok-Nar screams


----------



## The Baron (Dec 20, 2004)

"Perish, you foul home furnishing!"

Kadan produces another globe of acid and hurls it at the poker.


----------



## Krug (Dec 20, 2004)

Kadan hurls another globe of acid at the poker but the poker darts left as the globe approaches and it bursts harmlessly on the ground. 

Taden hits the poker with his scimitar, though merely scratching the weapon with the scimitar with a sound akin to claws being dragged against a rock wall.

Target makes a full attack on the carpet, striking with all three. The badger tears gobs of material off. 

Serk fires his bow at the carpet, but the arrow embeds itself in the wall. 

The cow moos in excitement at the melee. You're not sure which side it's supporting.

_Nah'l is up... _


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 20, 2004)

Nah'l spins around bringing his scythe in an upward arc from the floor to the ceiling, hoping to tear the carpet in half.


----------



## Krug (Dec 20, 2004)

Nah'l takes the opportunity offered by Miki being freed to slice the carpet. The blade rips through the cloth like a hot blade through stinkcow butter, tearing it almost in two. 

The poker swipes at Taden, knocking him in the face (4 points damage). 

Lok-Nar steps forward and grabs the carpet with his bare hands, tearing and extending the rip that Nah'l started. "KILL IT KILL IT KILL IT!" the twin heads mutter. 

The rug falls to the ground, quite still. The air is filled with pieces of lint and cloth. 

*End of Round 2

Beginning Round 3*

_Map is pretty much the same except that Zort is at L9; only the Poker now opposes you

Initiative: Miki, Zort, Kadan, Taden, Target, Serk, Nah'l, Poker, Lok-Nar_


----------



## Diirk (Dec 21, 2004)

While the poker is seemingly distracted, Miki takes the opportunity to circle around behind it and attempt to chop it clean in half with his longsword and hoping he doesn't damage his blade too much in the attempt...

(OOC: Move to flank the poker with Taden circling wide to avoid AoO, +7 to hit, 1d6+1 damage)


----------



## Krug (Dec 21, 2004)

The poker, distracted by the fall of it's 'comrade', does not notice as Miki goes around to flank and swings his longsword at it. The blow flings the metal piece to one side, slamming it against the cupboard and breaking it. It shudders briefly and doesn't move again.

The cow goes Moo! once more. Target is still tearing bits out of the carpet.

*End of Combat*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2004)

"Ha!  We triumph again!" Lok says, puffing out their chest and striking a heroic post.


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 21, 2004)

Zort picks up his crossbow and then goes and sits in Lok-Nar's previous chair.


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2004)

Zort sits on the sofa and it is exceptionally comfortable. Quite different from the rocks and ledges you're used to sitting on. Serk looks on, envious.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

*Lok-Nar gives Zort a pair of annoyed expressions, and goes to look around and see if there's anything to eat.*


----------



## The Baron (Dec 22, 2004)

Kadan reloads his crossbow.  He casts another wary glance at the cow before turning his attention to the book on the reading table.

"Keep on eye on that one.  I still don't trust him."

Drar hangs from Kadan's robes but shifts his tiny frame so he can remain focused on the evil cow.


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2004)

The cow stares back in a friendly way at Drar.

As Kadan approaches the open book, it slams shut. 

_Would prefer the group stick together, else it gets TOO confusing. Anyway, is anybody going off for the holidays?_


----------



## Diirk (Dec 22, 2004)

Having learned his lesson from the deluge of hostile furnishings, Miki decides it would be wiser to keep with the others, for now.

(OOC: Won't be going anywhere that I know of at this point, should be posting as per usual)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 23, 2004)

((OOC: I'm at my parents for the next couple of weeks, but I do have net access. Just not as much time as usual, though I should be able to post at least once a day if I'm not doing anything else. ))

Taden patted Target and gently tried to pull the little badger away from tearing the carpet up anymore. Looking over his shoulder to the others, he asks, "Whyfor carpets and thingies try to kill us?"


----------



## The Baron (Dec 23, 2004)

"Um, did anyone else see that?"

Kadan pulls out his spear and prods the book lightly.

"Anyone care to try and open the stubborn thing?"

He glances at his larger, stronger companions.


----------



## The Baron (Dec 23, 2004)

(OOC: I'll be out of town, but should have access.  I'll be able to post every other day, hopefully more)


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2004)

"I did," says Serk.

Kadan prods the book again , and it opens its pages. Most of the pages, however, seem blank.

The dining area appears to be the logical choice for Lok-Nar.

"Lets... stay together. This place of humans creepy," says Serk, glancing left and right, as though expecting to be attacked by a cupboard.


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 24, 2004)

Zort relaxes in the comfortable human chair while waiting for the group to make a decision about how to proceed.

(I'll be around, but there will be some days where I won't be on the net much)


----------



## Krug (Dec 26, 2004)

_Moving things along..._

Kadan looks over the pages of the book but it's just an empty book. He leaves it for now.

As Lok-Nar walks to the dining room the others follow. Zort, who was feeling exceptionally  comfortable in the sofa, gets up.

This fine dining room has a table set for two, though it can hold up to four people. A large picture window provides a view of the trees outside. Archways lead to the sitting room (Where you came from) and the kitchen.


----------



## Diirk (Dec 26, 2004)

Miki peers around at the furnishings, examining them for any signs of life.. or self-propelled motion, at least.


----------



## The Baron (Dec 26, 2004)

Kadan returns his spear to his back as he scans the dining room.  He peaks into the kitchen, crossbow at ready.


----------



## Krug (Dec 28, 2004)

The furniture appears to be non-hostile. Lok-Nar smells possible food in the kitchen area just ahead of you.


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 28, 2004)

Zort scratches his head and wanders into the kitchen looking for food.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lok-Nar enters the kitchen, and begins to root around, looking for eatable things...*


----------



## Krug (Dec 29, 2004)

The well-appointed kitchen looks like a disaster area. Pots and pans are strewn about, broken crockery lies on the floor, and ingredients of all kinds are splattered on the walls. A door (presumably leading to a basement) has a chair propped in front of it, holding it closed. The air in this room is warmer than the two other rooms you've been in.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 29, 2004)

"Uh oh..." Lok says softly.  "There's a mess and a door and a chair in here!" Nar calls out, using a tone of voice that he's probably greatly understating the situation.


----------



## The Baron (Dec 29, 2004)

Kadan steps slowly into the room, eying the chair.

"Odd.  Seems someone was trying to keep whatever is behind that door... well... behind that door.  If we open it we better be prepared."

Kadan swings his head around.

"Is it warm in here, or is it just me?"


----------



## Diirk (Dec 29, 2004)

Miki eyes the door curiously then steps over to it and places his ear against it, straining to hear anything on the far side...


----------



## Krug (Dec 29, 2004)

The source of the heat is apparently a metal oven in the room.

"Door propped against chair. Something... not good behind door. Yes? We should go? No reason to stay? We drop off box for Gandrew, leave note and go back home to cave fish? Good idea?" says Serk.

Miki hears sounds of something behind the door moving around in a very standard pattern of noise, as though its marching about. It sounds quite large.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 30, 2004)

"Anything interesting behind the door?" Nar asks, opening the oven idly to see if anything is inside.


----------



## Krug (Dec 30, 2004)

Target seems to have found something reddish on the walls, and licks at it...


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 30, 2004)

Zort watches target licking the wall and goes over to see what he found.

(He also keeps an eye on Lok-Nar as he opens the oven - might be food in there.)


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

Lok-Nar opens the stove to see a warm fire going inside. It's quite warm, naturally. 

*Lok-Nar*: 



Spoiler



You notice that there doesn't seem to be any fuel for the fire and it just seems to be burning on its own.



Zort looks over and sees that the red substance appears to be a vegetable pulp of some sort. "Tomato sauce," says Taden.

*Miki*: 



Spoiler



As you press your ear to the door, you also notice vaguely humanoid sized prints on the floor, ending at the door. As you look closer, they appear to circle around the room. They don't appear to be from any species you recognise.



There's some bread-like substance, and random veggies strewn on the floor, if you want to eat that.

_NPCing Taden and Nah'l as AMG is sick and Ferrix won't be back until the 4th I hear._


----------



## Diirk (Dec 31, 2004)

Stepping back from the door, Miki takes a long look at the chair and wonders if its strong enough to keep the door closed.

_Well, it didn't sound like it really wanted to get out, _ he thinks. _So its probably ok for now, at least. I wonder what it was though... maybe just a quick peak?_

He stares at the door, debating internally.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 31, 2004)

"Huh... no coal in here, it's just burning," Lok remarks, and closes the door again.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

((AMG is alive again ))

Taden looked down to the badger and sighed, "Whyfor you no find good things? Always food!" he then turned and looked to the other Kobolds, "Me like idea of leaving box and going home. What if big human come home and no like us eating his stuff?"

The last comment is directed at Target.


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

Target makes a sour look on his face. Nah'l, made curious by Target's digging around, leans down and examines the floor. He points out some patterns etched out on the floor. *"Something... dragged around,"* he says. They seem to lead out of the room where you came from.

Almost as if on cue, the door where the chair is leaning against suddenly shakes and quivers. Something is banging very hard on it. You're not sure if the door will hold for long. Serk is shivering; "Tadengoodidea...letusleavebox and go now! While still alive!"

_Glad to have you back AMG!_


----------



## The Baron (Jan 2, 2005)

"Wait, just burning?"

But Kadan's attention is quickly diverted from the stove to the door.  He finds a suitable location behind one of his larger companions, aiming his crossbow towards the portal.

"I should be able to nudge the chair out of the way from a distance with a spell I know... if you want."


----------



## Krug (Jan 2, 2005)

*"NOOOOO... WE DO NOT WANT THAT!"* screams Serk, even before Kaden has finished his sentence.


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 2, 2005)

Ignoring Serk, Zort nods at Kadan in agreement with his suggestion and pulls out his spear.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 3, 2005)

With a startled look, Miki darts back to the other side of the room behind the table, and draws his bow. Nocking an arrow, he takes aim and waits.


----------



## Krug (Jan 4, 2005)

Lok-Nar and Nah'l both raise their weapons, indicating to Kadan to go ahead. 

The cow has made its way to the kitchen window and looks pleased with itself at finding the group.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 4, 2005)

Taden watches the others carefully, seeing that they aren't in the mood for the 'leave box and go home' plan. So, not liking this, he draws his small sword and waits...giving Target an accusing glance every few moments and trying to ignore that cow.


----------



## Krug (Jan 5, 2005)

_Waiting for Kadan_


----------



## The Baron (Jan 6, 2005)

Kadan tries (but fails) to surpress a wide grin as the entire group agrees with his course of action.  He speaks a few arcane words undeneath his breath and makes a quick jerking movement with his free hand.


----------



## The Baron (Jan 6, 2005)

ooc: Mage Hand on the chair - I'll continue to apply pressure from different angles if the initial tug doesn't work


----------



## Krug (Jan 6, 2005)

Kadan's spell moves the chair slightly, and it topples over. As it opens, the party sees a 6' tall man-like creature make entirely out of pasty. A few red patches smear its baked crust and there's the distinct aroma of something having been in the oven for way too long.

Initiative: Miki, Sort, Lok-nar, Kadan, Serk, Nah'l, Taden, Creature

_Creature indicated with a C. I've placed Lok-Nar and Nah'l but for the rest of you may place yourselves within the room as you wish. Just state what square you're in._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 7, 2005)

*Lok-Nar looks at the creature with confusion, then grabs their flail tightly.*

"Yaaaaaar!" Lok screams as they charge.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 7, 2005)

Miki gapes at the creature and bursts out laughing. "Watch out; its a cherry pie elemental ! Its come to give us our just desserts !".

Still laughing, he staggers a bit and manages to trip on his bow, sprawling flat on his face. This does little to stem his humour and he rolls around on the floor clutching his stomach and gasping breaths inbetween chortles.

(OOC: in square f8)


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 7, 2005)

(OOC - Zort should be near the tomato sauce stain, also, I read this adventure, or something very similar, a long time ago. I'll try to keep player knowledge from becoming character knowledge.)


----------



## The Baron (Jan 8, 2005)

"What the...  I guess I'll poke it and see if it's done."

Kadan fires off a crossbow bolt.

(OOC: Kadan, always cautious, will be at F9)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 8, 2005)

((OOC: Taden would be near the tomato sauce stain, also. With Target, of course.))

At seeing the...thing, Taden gives Target a confused look before looking at the rest of the Kobolds. He holds his small sword up anyway, but more in defense than anything, saying, "Maybe it nice walking food?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 9, 2005)

_I'm moving house so might not be able to update for the next couple of days. Apologies._


----------



## Krug (Jan 9, 2005)

_A quick post before the movers come.. Sorry didn't have time to do up the map.._
*Round 1*

Miki falls over in laughter. Zort stands ready with his spear.

Lok-Nar takes a step forward and attacks with his flail, but his blow slams the wall instead. Kadan's crossbow bolt flies over the Lok's head and strikes the creature's shoulder, and a spray of hot reddish sauce falls on the floor. It smells vegetably though. 

Serk fires an arrow but it manages to just hit a pan next to the creature. Nah'l swings at the beast with his scythe but it skillfully steps away from the blow. It's not as clumsy as you thought! 

At seeing the...thing, Taden gives Target a confused look before looking at the rest of the Kobolds. He holds his small sword up anyway, but more in defense than anything, saying, "Maybe it nice walking food?"

The creature slams its fists into Lok-Nar, and the left fist smashes the Zweibold. Besides the blow (4 points damage) there's the searing heat from the blow as well. (2 points damage). Nar manages to avoid the other fist in time.

_Lok-Nar: 8/18_

*End Round 1
Actions for Round 2*


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 9, 2005)

Nah'l growls in frustration, swinging his scythe into action he wades in.









*OOC:*


Charge & Power Attack for 2; +6 melee (2d4+10)


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2005)

Miki stops laughing long enough to gasp a 'curse' at his foe when he sees Lok'Nar get hit. "May ten hungry ogres devour you!" he shouts, that being the closest to a curse that immediately comes to mind given the situation...

Making an effort to pull himself together, Miki manages to get to his feet and let off a bow shot at it.

(OOC: +6 attack, 1d6 damage)


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 9, 2005)

Zort will attempt to flank the 'creature' and stab it with his spear.

(+3 attack, +5 if flank is successful, 1d6+1 damage)


----------



## Krug (Jan 9, 2005)

_Miki are you using your hexblade curse ability?_


----------



## Krug (Jan 10, 2005)

Miki's bow spirals through the air and thumps into the creature's head, sending out warm splashes of red 'blood' and cheese. (_Atk: 13, 6 points damage_) His curse is activated, and the creature is surrounded by a flare of green light briefly. 

Zort charges forward and his spear punches into the creature (_Atk: 16, 6 points damage_), and more of the creature's internal ichor spews out, burning Zort, Nah'l and Lok-Nar.

_Lok-Nar: 7/18, Nah'l: 22/23, Zort: 11/12_

_Waiting for Kadan._


----------



## Diirk (Jan 10, 2005)

(OOC: Yes, sorry for confusion)


----------



## The Baron (Jan 10, 2005)

"Maybe we sit down and have a meal after this."

Kadan casually reloads his crossbow, not the slightest bit of worry on his face as his companions beat the sauce out of their foe.

(OOC: full round action to reload the heavy type...)


----------



## Krug (Jan 10, 2005)

Kadan reloads his crossbow.

Serk steps forward and casts a healing spell on Lok-Nar. He feels some of the wounds and internal injuries inflicted by the creature close off. (Heal 6 HP; 13/18)

Nah'l swings with his scythe with great force, but the blow misses the creature completely. (_You are next to the creature so unable to charge it._ Atk roll: 5)

_Waiting for Taden_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 11, 2005)

((Sorry about the delay!))

Surprised at the sudden attack from the odd thing, Taden couldn't help a whimper. Food shouldn't try to kill. Food was food! Not...not mean! Seeing how crowded it was getting, Taden didn't try running in to help and didn't trust his skill with a bow enough just yet. So, he extended a small hand and focused on a simple, but hopefully useful, spell.

((Casting Flare aimed at the enemy.))


----------



## Krug (Jan 11, 2005)

Taden's spell causes a dazzling burst of light to spark right in front of the creature. It does not, however, appear to be affected by it.

Even more agitated, the creature unleases pounding blows towards Nah'l and Zort. 
_Atk Rolls of 17 and 13._ The creature's hard fists strike Nah'l, causing the Zweibold harshly between the chest and leaving a searing mark there. _9 points impact damage and 4 points heat damage_ The other fist rushes at Zort but he just manages to avoid the pasty fist.

_Nah'l: 9/22, Lok-Nar: 13/18, Zort: 11/12_
*End Round 2
Begin Round 3*


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 12, 2005)

Zort dances away from the creatures fist and tries to stab it again, trying to avoid burning himself, if possible.

(+3 attack, +5 if flank is successful, 1d6+1 damage)


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 12, 2005)

*Nah'l (hp 13/27, ac15)*

Twin heads roaring in pain, Nah'l brings his scythe in a vicious arc hoping to cleave the pastry.









*OOC:*


Ouch to 13 damage at level 2; Rage +4 Str & Con; Move to flank if possible; Power attack for 2; +6 melee (2d4+13)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 12, 2005)

Sighing at the failed spell, Taden realized that he was going to have to do this the hard way. Or the fun way, depending on which Kobold you talked to. He dropped his small scimitar to the floor then got the bow off of his shoulder. He lined up a shot, doing his best to aim over the Kobolds in the way, and let loose an arrow.

((Still keeping Target out of the fight for now, but attempting a good old fashioned attack on that thing with the bow.))


----------



## Diirk (Jan 13, 2005)

Seeing how crowded its getting, Miki discards his bow and draws his longsword as he moves in to a closer position. Ducking and weaving to avoid the flailing fists, he waits for an opening and thrusts with his sword.

"Easy as pie," asserts Miki. "You know this is the sort of fight I could truely savoury. Its a shame all our foes aren't as half-baked as this!"

Obviously he still finds the entire situation entirely too funny.

(OOC +5 to hit, 1d6+1 damage.)


----------



## Krug (Jan 13, 2005)

Miki tries to squeeze some space to fight. [Atk roll: 18+5=23 Damage: 6+1=7] He thrusts his sword into the creature, and more goo spills out, damaging him and Zort. Zort's blow is however, ineffective. [Atk roll: 8+3=11]

_Waiting for Lok-Nar_


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 13, 2005)

(how much damage did Zort take? He's afraid of pain.)


----------



## Krug (Jan 13, 2005)

_1 point of damage, so you're at 10/12.
I think Isida is still away so will continue to NPC him_

Lok-Nar swings his flail at the beast and strikes it hard. (Atk roll: 12+6+2(flanking)=20 Dmg roll: 4+4=8)  Bits of crust and flakes fly off as the blow creates a huge dent in the creature. 

_Waiting for Kadan_


----------



## Krug (Jan 15, 2005)

_Bump_


----------



## The Baron (Jan 15, 2005)

Kadan focuses and fires off another bolt at the creature.


----------



## Krug (Jan 15, 2005)

As he tries to avoid hitting his comrades, Kadan's crossbow flies wide left. (Atk roll: 1!)

Serk steps forward and tries to strike the beast, but her wild blow isn't anymore accurate. 

Nah'l swings his blade ferociously, but the creature ducks the blow.(Atk roll:3) Taden's arrow is similarly imbecilic (Atk roll: 3 again) and punches into the wall. 

The creature swings one fist at Zort (11+5=16 miss!) and another at Nah'l (16+5=21 hit!) smashing the Zweibold and burning him as well. (5 points impact 3 points heat damage) 

_Nah'l: 1/22, Lok-Nar: 12/18, Zort: 10/12_
*End Round 3
Begin Round 4*

_Initiative: Miki, Zort, Lok-nar, Kadan, Serk, Nah'l, Taden, Creature_


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 15, 2005)

Zort starts to get nervous, but hangs in for another attack, trying to cover Nah'l if he wants to retreat.

(+3 attack, 1d6+1 damage)


----------



## Diirk (Jan 15, 2005)

Wondering how much longer the doughman can hold out under their combined attacks, Miki presses the attack, hoping it will collapse before Nahl does. A thought occurs to him and after he lashes out with his blade he takes a quick hop backwards, hoping to provoke the creature to attack him and distract it long enough for Nahl to retreat to safety...

_I can't believe I'm doing this,_ thinks Miki. _I hope that thing is even slower than it looks, it would be a shame to get ketchup all over my clothes._

(+5 attack 1d6+1 damage, then move to G6)


----------



## Krug (Jan 15, 2005)

Miki's thrust misses (Atk: 1) altogether but the creature sidesteps right into Zort's spear thrust (Atk: 20!) which slams into the creature's chest (Critical threat: 15, damage: 4+1=5*3=15). It falls back and thick crusty flakes are thrown into the air. It then falls apart into a sludge of warm tomatoish and cheesy goo that smells rather appetizing.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 15, 2005)

Nah'l staggers a moment and then rests himself on his scythe.









*OOC:*


Nah'l is at 5 hps actually, not 1, he went into a rage and gained 4 hps.


----------



## Krug (Jan 16, 2005)

Serk steps up to Nah'l and chants an invocation. He touches Nah'l and some of his wounds start to close. _Nah'l is healed 5 hp to make it 10 hp. _

"No more doughy monsters to fight, I hope," she says.


----------



## The Baron (Jan 17, 2005)

"Ugh.  What a mess."

Kadan reloads his crossbow and steps carefully around the cooked construct.  He peaks through the door, scanning the opening beyond, crossbow at ready.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2005)

*Lok-Nar looks from the doughman to their wounds, and then scrapes some of the sauce from his arm and takes a lick.*

"Mmmm....  Looks like we get something for killing it, it's tasty!" Lok declares, grabbing a handful of the "guts" and downing them with gusto.


----------



## Krug (Jan 17, 2005)

Lok-Nar devours the contents of their fallen foe and finds it quite appetizing.

Kadan looks into the basement and sees it is some sort of pantry. However, every shelf and container has been smashed into tiny bits. There doesn't seem to be any exit from the room.

The only area you haven't explored appears to be the one leading to the hall from the living room. 

"Are human always so.. violent? Why have odd guardians always attacking?? Don't get hurt again. Me no healing left," says Serk.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 18, 2005)

Taden stepped over to eye the, looking around Lok-Nar as best as possible. He then looked to the little badger and managed a shrug, "Me think humans strange. We leave box and go home now...please?"


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 18, 2005)

Zort celebrates his conquest of the creature by eating some of it.

He thens goes to check out the hallway leading from the living room.

*"Let's go check out the rest of the house,"* he says.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 18, 2005)

Miki slices off a foot and packages it up neatly. This beats mouldy rations any day !


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 18, 2005)

"Yes, let's go look around, maybe there's another one, with a different flavor!" Nar says with enthusiasm.  Lok-Nar will go to the last remaining closed door and open it.


----------



## Krug (Jan 19, 2005)

The kobolds return to the front of the house and go up the hallway. They enter what appears to be a bedroom. A large bed dominates this room. Along one wall are bookshelves above a writing desk. Half-open doors lead to a water closet and a wardrobe respectively.

A bloody, spattered man lies sprawled across the bed, tied at the wrist and ankles. A small bat-winged humanoid creature is perched on the desk, idly tearing books to pieces. It notices the group of you as it steps in. 

_The creature is about 30' away._

*Kadan*: 



Spoiler



You have heard of these sort of creatures before in your studies. They're minor devil beings, out to create mischief!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

BLAM!

*Lok-Nar fires at the creature with their hand cannon, happy to have found something to blast at.*


----------



## Krug (Jan 19, 2005)

_I'm away until the 23rd.Will resolve this when I get back. _


----------



## Krug (Jan 24, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> _I'm away until the 23rd.Will resolve this when I get back. _




_Am back... where's everyone? _


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

((OOC: I here. Welcome back, Krug. ))

Taden jumps at seeing the bat-thingy, then jumps again at the loud noise from Lok'Nar's weapon. Composing himself, Taden looks to the badger then the other Kobolds, "Whyfor we shoots everythings?! What if that be person we looks for!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

"What?  It's just a bat-thing!" Nar protests.


----------



## The Baron (Jan 24, 2005)

"A bat thing?  The person we're looking for?  Wrong on both accounts.  This is much worse."

Kadan launches off a bolt as quickly as possible at the creature.


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 25, 2005)

After taking down the dough creature, Zort allows himself to become cocky. He moves into the room and tries to stab the bat thing.

(+3 attack, 1d6+1 damage)


----------



## Krug (Jan 25, 2005)

*Begin Round 1*

Initiative: Kadan, Lok-Nar, Zort, Winged creature, Miki, Serk, Nah'l, Taden

Kadan launches the bolt (Atk roll 3) but it hits the spine of a book instead. Lok-Nar's shot is however accurate (Atk roll 15+4=19, Dam: 8), hitting the creature squarely in the chest even as it is too surprised to act. It rams against some shelves. 

"My books!" shouts the man tied up on the bed.

Zort goes by and stabs the creature (Atk roll 19+3=22, Dmg: 1+1=2) with his spear, nicking it. 

The creature that you see so clearly abruptly disappears as though it were not there. You hear and feel the beating of wings but it is hard to trace exactly where the creature is.

"It's turned invisible!" shouts the man.

_In light of the change of events let me know what your actions are._


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

Two heads groaning in post-pastry pain, Nah'l hefts his hammer, ready to splatter a little winged flying annoyance if it he thinks it buzzes past him.


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 26, 2005)

Zort screams *Where'd it go?*

He looks around furiously trying to catch a glimose of the creature.


----------



## The Baron (Jan 26, 2005)

Kadan drops his crossbow to the ground and pulls out his spear, clicking his tongue as his eyes try to follow the sound of flapping. 

"It's a devil of a kind.  A trouble-maker if I remember correctly."

 He poses, ready to strike at something should it appear next to him, or throw his spear, should it appear next to one of his companions.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 26, 2005)

Miki looks around in surprise, then draws his longsword and concentrates on defending himself.


----------



## Krug (Jan 26, 2005)

Miki fends around, but nothing strikes him. Serk looks around fearfully. Nah'l raises its hammer.

"Untie me!" shouts the human. "W... wait... you're... kobolds.. What do you want? Take it! Just leave me!"

_Waiting for Taden_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 26, 2005)

Trembling slightly, Taden grips his small scimitar tightly and looks around. Things weren't supposed to just disappear. After looking to Target, he whimpered and took a small step forward, "Whyfor me think it going to eat me?"

((Readying to attack if anything appears next to Taden...))


----------



## Krug (Jan 26, 2005)

Taden stands next to Target, but nothing strikes him. 

*End Round 1
Begin Round 2*

"What do you want? Just go!" says the man. Kadan pulls out his spear, ready to strike. He looks for any sign of the creature; perhaps a shimmering, but can't find it.

_Waiting for Lok-Nar_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

*Lok-Nar takes out his flail, looking about for the creature.  If he can't hear it, he looks around for a blood trail from the blast he gave it a moment ago and follows it.*


----------



## Krug (Jan 27, 2005)

Lok-Nar and Zort both look around, but can't find trace of the creature. The blood trail appears to end just after the second blow the creature took. 

"Oh Andowyn... where are you?" says the man, tears almost evident in his eyes.

_Waiting for Miki_


----------



## Diirk (Jan 27, 2005)

"Take what?" asks Miki, his ears perking up with interest.


----------



## Krug (Jan 27, 2005)

"Whatever you wish!" says the man. 

_Hurrying things along..._

The kobolds look around for the devil creature but there is no sign of it. It has taken the opportunity to disappear apparently.

*End of Combat* (for now)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

"Wait a minute," Nar says, furrowing his brow.  "Are we supposed to give _him_ the box?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

"YES!" Taden yells out, not realizing how loud his voice is from nervousness. He looks around, crouches slightly out of embarrasment, then whispers, "Give box then we goes home now please?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 28, 2005)

"Box? What box?" the man says, confused. "Can you untie me now? P-p-please don't eat me! I won't taste good! Maybe if you baked me with some parsley for ten hours in the oven, but n-n-not even then!"


----------



## The Baron (Jan 28, 2005)

Kadan sighs.

"You know, our kind isn't always hungry... just most of the time.  If you cooperate we won't eat you.  We're looking for... well, a human."

Kadan casually points his spear at the man.

"And you're a human."

Kadan thrust his spear at the man's face for emphasis.

" So... are you maybe waiting for a packages of some sort?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 28, 2005)

The man shivers in fear as the spear comes close. "Package? I.. I am not expecting anything. Perhaps... you can show it to me?" Beads of sweat roll down his head. 

Target scurries around looking to see where the strange devil like being went off to, but there's no sign.

The cow has made its way to the bedroom window and seems delighted to have found you. It moos. *"MOOOOOOO!"*


----------



## Diirk (Jan 28, 2005)

"Maybe that thing hit him on the head," remarks Miki, nodding wisely. "We all know how that jumbles up your head!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

"Where's the package?  Let him see it," Lok says impatiently.  Both heads glare at the cow, and Lok-Nar picks up their hand cannon again and begins to load it.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

Nah'l produces the package, showing it to the man, glad that the little winged beast that turned invisible is gone at least in his mind.


----------



## Krug (Jan 29, 2005)

The man looks at the simple looking box, still tied to the bed. "Well it's a nice box," he says.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2005)

*Lok-Nar coughs with impatience.*

"Maybe he will know when he sees _inside_ the box.  Because he sure doesn't seem to know anything now," Nar says acidly.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 29, 2005)

Miki thinks things over. 

_I guess this is a good opportunity to see if bad things really do happen if the box is opened... even if we lose the man thing, the bat thing probably would have done him in anyway so that makes us even ! I don't think he's the right man thing anyway..._

"Hand him the box and have him open it," he suggests.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

Nah'l walks over to the man, both heads staring down, he cuts the ropes with his scythe and hands the man the box.


----------



## Krug (Jan 31, 2005)

As Gandrew sees the scythe coming he winces. "Oh... no... not like this!" When he opens his eyes he sees that he is free of his binds. He takes the box and gulps slightly. The group of you watches him as his hands cradle the box. The cow stares eagerly too.

"It's... it's... from your chief?" asks Gandrew. "M-might it not be t-trapped?"

Serk takes a careful step back after his words.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

"Let's find out, open it!" Nar says, giving a pair of toothy grins at the thought of seeing one of the chief's traps in action.  They were said to be very creative...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 31, 2005)

Taden gives Target a careful look before also taking a step back, _"Trapped...? Um...maybe! But yous open it! And whyfor that cow still follows us?!_


----------



## Krug (Feb 1, 2005)

Gandrew takes the box, gulps and s-l-o-w-l-y opens the box. The kobolds peer at him.
Fortunately, nothing explodes.

He lifts the lid of the box up, and inside you see about 5 gold coins and a piece of parchment. He picks up the parchment and looks at it. He starts to read the contents to all of you.

"Two calzones, one with tomatoes and everything except onions, please have more anchovies. The other the mutton special, with extra paprika. 

Please pass the baked items to whatever is left of the kobolds who delivered the box and they shall return with said items, unless they are devoured by forest creatures.

If monies is insufficient you may wish to keep one of the kobolds as payment in exchange for a Calzone, or have them perform menial duties for you until such time as you see fit as sufficient.

- Signed, Queen Amartij"

"Oh... so that's what you're here for," mumbles Gandrew. "Well for saving me I won't be requiring any of you to be in my service. But it would be good if you could keep your cow from eating my daisies," he says. You look out and you see the Cow helping itself to the flowers in the garden.


----------



## Diirk (Feb 1, 2005)

"I'll whack it if you cook it," Miki offers helpfully, although a little disappointed he didn't get to see the box explode.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 1, 2005)

"Huh?  We're delivering food?!" Nar exclaims indignantly.  Lok-Nar huffs with annoyance for several minutes, trying to recover lost dignity.

OOC - BWAHAHAHA!  Pizza delivery kobolds!


----------



## The Baron (Feb 1, 2005)

Kadan looks like he's about to explode.

"Bugbear Butt Breath!"

Kadan himself seems taken aback by his curse.  He takes a deep breath.

"We... were sent... to deliver... food!?  AAAAAAAAA!"

Kadan starts stabbing at the bed with his spear - again, probably too close to the human for his comfort.  Down feathers fly.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 1, 2005)

Zort wonders where the bat-thing went and goes to get some more of the dough creature to eat.


----------



## Krug (Feb 2, 2005)

"Actually... uh.. we haven't delivered it yet. We... delivered the order for pizza," says Serk. 

The man jumps off the bed as Kadan's spear destroys the bed. "Oh fine... why not. Everything in the house is a wreck already. Well it's not a complete loss. Once we get my kitchen repaired... lets all sit down for a meal, shall we? I'll take two days to get things in order and fulfil this order. And that flying creature... was an imp. It was after my wife's research. I know not who sent it or where it has gone. We need to be cautious for the next few days. When my wife comes back, she'll give it a piece of her mind!"

The cow continues to munch on the daisies.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2005)

"Wes....wes....wes come all this way for foods?" Taden whimpers and looks like he's about to cry before glaring over at where the cow is, "This no fair! Me just wants go home! Me no wants wait two days! Right, Target?"

The badger ignores him, obviously content in the 'real world'.


----------



## Krug (Feb 2, 2005)

As Zort reaches the door, a woman in flowing robes appears before him. "What do we have here? And what are you doing with Gandrew?" Her arms are crossed, and there's an impatient look on her stern face.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 3, 2005)

We bring food order and kill walking dough-thingie in kitchen. You ask man about bat-creature.


----------



## Krug (Feb 3, 2005)

_Lefferts could you include conversation in quotes" "? Otherwise it gets confusing. Thanks._


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 3, 2005)

Oops. Normally I bold it - but I'll try to remember the quotes.


----------



## Krug (Feb 3, 2005)

_BTW, looking for feedback. See the talking the talk forum._


----------



## Diirk (Feb 3, 2005)

"We are but simple travellers commisioning a meal from him!" Miki exclaims. "Incidentally the dead doughman and the broken furniture were all like that when we got here. We didn't break anything. Honest. Maybe it was the flying thing."


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2005)

The woman crosses her arms. "Well... there's quite a bit of tidying up to do..hmm... but you did save Gandrew. We don't have much space. Could you sleep in the hall? We'll need to sort it out and make good on your order. "

The man gets up from bed and looks at the lot of you. "Or you could sleep in the garden..."

The cow seems to like the idea.

_This effectively ends this adventure. Will calculate XP and distribute in a bit. You'll have two days stay in a farm; a human farm. Let me know what you want to do in that period of time._


----------



## Diirk (Feb 4, 2005)

OOC: Miki will be sleeping and eating mostly, but if the cow gets in the way too much and noone stops him in time, he'll take the opportunity to kill it


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

*Lok-Nar will make an unabashed pig of themself on any food that comes their way, and disavow all knowledge of destroying the fireplace poker.*


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 4, 2005)

Zort will rest most of the time, occasionally trying to sneak some food away to eat.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2005)

Taden will avoid that annoying cow and keep away from all the grass, if possible. Otherwise, he'll find a comfortable(and of course, safe) spot to hide away in, sending Target to get food until they can go home to the nice, comfortable, safe, warm, and small mines back home.


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2005)

_For fighting the various monsters in the house and successfully delivering the scroll,everybody gets 678 XP which brings your total to 2116. New thread is here._.


----------

